# Alte Rollen



## NaabMäx (21. Januar 2019)

Hallo,
habe hier eine "Shakespeare Noris 2020" zur Wartung / Überholung.
Weis jemand, wie alt die Rolle ist, und ob sich eine Überholung lohnt.
Wenn ich nur die Teile rechne kosten die mich ca. 30-40€.

Was mich erstaunt, wie einfach, funktionell und robust die früher Rollen bauten.
Daran könnte sich so manch ein Konstrukteur eine Scheibe abschneiden.


----------



## Mooskugel (21. Januar 2019)

Kann dir keine Infos zu der Rolle geben. Hatte schon mal das gleiche Problem, habe dann eine email an Shakepeare geschrieben und eine sehr gute Antwort bzgl.Bauzeitraum, damaliger Verkaufspreis usw. bekommen.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## Mikesch (21. Januar 2019)

Hallo,
die Rolle dürfte aus den 70er-Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts stammen.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Januar 2019)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> wie alt die Rolle ist, und ob sich eine Überholung lohnt.
> Wenn ich nur die Teile rechne kosten die mich ca. 30-40€.



Ich würde den alten Trecker putzen und in die Vitrine legen, aber sicher nichts investieren.
Dies ist natürlich Ansichtssache, es gibt ja so Einige die mit solchen Rollen noch aus nostalgischen Gefühlen fischen?
Diese Shakespeare Rollen waren schon damals (70er) eher in der "Günstig-Abteilung" angesiedelt.
Wenn du die Rolle aber tatsächlich fischen willst, dann aber ohne Geflecht, denn zumeist sind die Schnurlaufröllchen nicht darauf ausgelegt, zu weich und laufen deshalb recht schnell ein.

Jürgen


----------



## Tobias85 (21. Januar 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Wenn du die Rolle aber tatsächlich fischen willst, dann aber ohne Geflecht, denn zumeist sind die Schnurlaufröllchen nicht darauf ausgelegt, zu weich und laufen deshalb recht schnell ein.
> 
> Jürgen



Witzig...hab hier ne alte Shakespeare 2105, die ich ebenfalls die Tage in den Händen hatte und wieder flott machen wollte, und bei der liegt genau da das Problem: Schnurlauf"röllchen" (noch nicht mal beweglich, also gar kein Röllchen) ist ordentlich eingeschnitten. Dabei wurde die soweit ich weiß nie mit Geflecht gefischt.


----------



## Forelle74 (21. Januar 2019)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe hier eine "Shakespeare Noris 2020" zur Wartung / Überholung.
> Weis jemand, wie alt die Rolle ist, und ob sich eine Überholung lohnt.
> Wenn ich nur die Teile rechne kosten die mich ca. 30-40€.
> ...







Da hab ich nicht schlecht gestaunt.
Eigentlich hab ich die bei uns oft schon am Flohmarkt gesehen.
Preise von ca. 15-30 Euro.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. Januar 2019)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe hier eine "Shakespeare Noris 2020" zur Wartung / Überholung.
> Weis jemand, wie alt die Rolle ist, und ob sich eine Überholung lohnt.
> Wenn ich nur die Teile rechne kosten die mich ca. 30-40€.
> ...



Die Europa-Klasse kam etwa Mitte der 60er Jahre auf den Markt, die 2020 dürfte so um 1965 rausgekommen sein.

Hier gibt es auch ne Wartungsanleitung dazu.

Je nachdem welche Teile du benötigst kann ich womöglich damit aushelfen.
Ich habe hier einiges an E-Teilen rumliegen, allerdings nicht immer die genaue Teilenummer dazu. 
Von daher weiß ich nicht immer bei allen Teilen gleich, zu welchem Modell sie passen.
Idealerweise machst einfach nen Foto vom benötigten E-Teil und ich schau ob ich was da habe.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. Januar 2019)

@Forelle74, der Preis ist natürlich Wahnsinn!
Aber wie hat schon meine Mutter immer gesagt: "Es steht jeden Morgen ein Dummer auf".
Womit dann natürlich der potentielle Käufer dieses Schmuckstücks gemeint ist.

Jürgen


----------



## Pokolyt (21. Januar 2019)

Hier eine Shakespeare 2002 Cosmos in Top Zustand.
Ist aber nur noch Anschauungsstück.


----------



## Andal (21. Januar 2019)

Bei alten Rollen kommt es auch immer drauf an, was noch so alles dabei ist. Hab auch schon eine durchschnittlich erhaltene Abu 507 nach Japan verhökert. Allerdings mit allem Originalzubehör, dem Karton und der technischen Beschreibung. Der Preis war auch mehr als versöhnlich!


----------



## Forelle74 (21. Januar 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> @Forelle74, der Preis ist natürlich Wahnsinn!
> Aber wie hat schon meine Mutter immer gesagt: "Es steht jeden Morgen ein Dummer auf".
> Womit dann natürlich der potentielle Käufer dieses Schmuckstücks gemeint ist.
> 
> Jürgen


Ja, aber wie du schon sagtest jeden morgen......

Nochmal im Ernst für den Ts.
Ich hab ne alte Shakespeare Noris Rute.
Dafür wollte ich mal ne Rolle und hab mich sehr für ähnliche Modelle u.a auch für die 2020 interresiert.
Im Englischen E-Bay kann man Top Modelle für ca. 20£ kaufen.
Hier sind sie teilweise noch etwas günstiger im Netz und auf den Flohmärkten, und auch noch recht zahlreich zu finden.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2019)

Gab schon lange einen Thread zu dem Thema, der hat jetzt schon fast genau ein Alter von 12 Jahren 

Fans alter Stationärrollen (Shakespeare,DAM)
https://www.anglerboard.de/index.php?threads/fans-alter-stationaerrollen-shakespeare-dam.94018/

Und noch nicht so alt der hier; mehr der Fokus auf noch bestens angelbare (all-time-best) Stationärrollen:
Liebhaber der Shakespeare Ambidex Sigma (1975-1985)
https://www.anglerboard.de/index.ph...r-shakespeare-ambidex-sigma-1975-1985.321781/


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. Januar 2019)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Weis jemand, wie alt die Rolle ist, und ob sich eine Überholung lohnt.
> Wenn ich nur die Teile rechne kosten die mich ca. 30-40€.


Lohnen tut sich das eigentlich nur, wenn Du aus 2 mach 1 die Teile zur Verfügung hast.

Die alten Rollen aus der Zeit ohne 1) feine Bremse und 2) nicht drehenden Schnurführer (von Röllchen kann  man ja meist nicht reden) sowie 3) die nicht entlastenden (überdies meist laut ratternden) Rücklaufsperren sind für kaum mehr etwas richtig geeignet.

Für die traditionellen u. rustikalen Combos beim Friedfischen braucht man diese Eigenschaften;  oder für das ganz schwere Spinn- u. Grundangeln, wo "Trecker" Sinn machen und Geflechtschnur fast nur noch eingesetzt wird.


----------



## Moringotho (22. Januar 2019)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> habe hier eine "Shakespeare Noris 2020" zur Wartung / Überholung.
> Weis jemand, wie alt die Rolle ist, und ob sich eine Überholung lohnt.
> Wenn ich nur die Teile rechne kosten die mich ca. 30-40€.
> ...



sers,

die wichtigste frage sollte sein (egal was alle sagen) "ist mir die rolle das wert".
sei es als dekoteil für den keller oder auch zum gelegentlichen angeln mit den sachen aus den anfangstagen (mache ich  auch einmal im jahr).
alles andere spielt keine rolle... (nettes wortspiel).

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## NaabMäx (22. Januar 2019)

Weis gar nicht, warum manche die Rolle so schlecht machen.
Die Rolle funktioniert, das eine oder andere Teil hat Spiel.
Die graue Farbe ist vielleicht nicht die schönste - aber original.  

Es ist eine Sinterbuchse eingelaufen, 1 Foto, 3 Teil von unten rechts. Das sitzt auf dem 6 Teil von links unten. Da auch dies aus Messing ist, sind vermutlich beide Teile eingelaufen. Also dreht man sich eine Buchse auf Maß, oder der Bimmelrudi hat beide alten Neuteile, die er für 10€ verkloppt? Wenn du noch das Zahnrad mit der Kurbel hast, gebe ich nochmal 10€.
Dann ist genug an Ersatzteilen investiert und sie kann Ihr Dasein fristen.

Zum Schnurlaufröllchen: Wenn man die Bügelschraube am Röllchen löst, lässt es sich verdrehen. Pfiffige können das so machen, dass es sich bei angezogener Schraube dreht.

Zum Wert:
Der Wert ist immer so hoch was man oder ein anderer bereit ist zu geben.
Oder der ideelle Wert.
Für 900$ kann sie der eBay-Purschi gleich mit verkloppen, meine funzt dann und die Farbe darf er sich auch noch aussuchen.

L.G.
NM


----------



## dawurzelsepp (22. Januar 2019)

@Bimmelrudi

Danke fürs verlinken.

@NaabMäx

Deine 2020 ist, soviel kann ich schon mal sagen, einer der letzten Bauformen der Europa Klasse. Im Klartext heißt das, dass sie noch kurz vor der Einführung der Europa Klasse Deluxe (Dunkelblau) gefertigt wurde.
Was ich jetzt so sehe fehlt dir die Kubel und der Umschalthebel für die Rücklaufsperre scheint defekt zu sein. Beide Dinge sind mitunter schwer zubekommen außer man schlachtet sich ne Rolle. Um identisch du bleiben müsste der Hebel "hellgrau" sein und die Kurbel von einer Europaklasse Deluxe.
Evtl musst du auch eine kleine Beilagscheibe zwischen Spule und Mutter einlegen weil die große Mutter zum verstellen der Bremse an der Spule angeht.....neue Brmesscheiben wären aber besser.

Ansonsten reicht reinigen, Ölen und Fetten dann kannst die Rolle wider weiterhin benutzen.

Was noch interessant wäre wenn du mal ein Foto des Kurbelgehäuses machen könntest....also von innen.


----------



## NaabMäx (22. Januar 2019)

Hallo Wurzelsepp,
anbei die Teile der Kurbel und des Gehäuses von h. u. v.   
Der Schalter für die Rücklaufsperre ist vorhanden und funktioniert tadellos.


L.G.
NM


----------



## Bimmelrudi (22. Januar 2019)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Es ist eine Sinterbuchse eingelaufen, 1 Foto, 3 Teil von unten rechts.



Einfach durch passendes Kugellager ersetzen. Gibt der Rolle auch einen etwas satteren Lauf.
Diese Sinterlager sind aus einer Art Bronzelegierung und benötigen sehr viel Pflege. Erfolgt das nicht, schlagen sie im Laufe der Zeit gern aus.
Solche Bronzelager sind auch bei div. alten Daiwas zu finden und lassen sich problemlos durch passende Kugellager ersetzen.
Solche Lager kosten keine 2€.



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Das sitzt auf dem 6 Teil von links unten. Da auch dies aus Messing ist, sind vermutlich beide Teile eingelaufen.


Denke nicht das das Pinion (Teil 6 von links unten ist das Antriebsritzel oder auch Pinion genannt) einen weg hat.
Das passiert nur äußerst selten und dann muß schon starke rohe Gewalt vorherrschen.
In der Regel reicht ne gute Neufettung (vorher alles an alte Peke runter).



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Wenn du noch das Zahnrad mit der Kurbel hast, gebe ich nochmal 10€.
> Dann ist genug an Ersatzteilen investiert und sie kann Ihr Dasein fristen.



Antriebsritzel und Kurbel hab ich was da, wird aber wohl nicht so recht passen, da entweder von kleineren/größeren Modellen oder anderen Baureihen.
Da muss dann auch das Pinion passend zu sein, sonst gibts Malleure Grande.

Was ich dir aber anbieten könnte, wäre dieses Röllchen hier, die bei mir nur stumm inner Vitrinenecke lagert.
Läuft sauber und problemlos, kann jederzeit mit gefischt werden bei Bedarf.
https://www.anglerboard.de/index.ph...en-shakespeare-dam.94018/page-39#post-4770179
Bei Interesse geht sie fürn Fünfer+Versand gerne raus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (22. Januar 2019)

Schöne Bilder!

Jetzt haben wir den handfesten Nachweis, wo Okuma seine letzen Rollenskellettbauweisen aufgeguckt hat ...
Ist schon echt interessant, dass zu dem Zeitpunkt  Ende 1960/ Anf.70 so eine fortschrittliche Gehäusebauweise verbreitet angewendet wurde, mit 2 aufschraubbaren Deckeln.


----------



## Minimax (23. Januar 2019)

Nabend Jungs,
ich klink mich hier auch mal mit einer Frage zu alten Rollen ein, wenns stört bitte einfach ignorieren.
 Ich mache grade meine Exemplare der Mitchell 300 durch eifriges kannibalisieren fit, allerdings fällt mir auf das bei vielen meiner Spulen die Bremsscheiben fehlen. Ich dachte daran, mir eine Karbonmatte zu kaufen und die Scheiben schön auszuschneiden und zuecht zudremeln (Mit Staub- Maske und -sauger, versteht sich). Ausserdem gibts ja verschiedene Größen der Spulen, und man kriegt nicht immer genau was man will. Leider fehlt mir die Messtechnik um die Dicke der Originalscheiben festzustellen. Auch habe ich einige Fragen zum Modell
Daher meine Fragen an die Oldtimer Experten:

-Welche Stärke sollte eine Karbonmatte haben um daraus Bremsscheiben für die Mitchell 300 etc. ( 81003) herzustellen?

-Gibt es eine leicht erreichbare Bezugsquelle für Mitchell 300- Spulen ohne Kannibalisieren (Ich kann nicht ständig für 25 Euro komplette Rollen kaufen um an Spulen zweifelhafter Quali zu kommen..)

-Der kleine Tungsten-Karbid Schnurführer (81 052) ist bei meinen Exemplaren meist dunkel angelaufen, ich habe nur einen der noch silbern-metallisch wirkt. Allerdings ist keiner eingeschnitten (unter 10 x Lupe). Ist das lediglich ein kosmetisches Problem, und die Schnurführer sind verwendbar? Kann ich die  "wieder blank" machen, bzw ist das überhaupt nötig?

Mir geht's lediglich darum, die Rollen in schönem, für leichtes Angeln verwendbarem Zustand zu haben wie sie einst gedacht waren, über die Qualität der Bremse was Anlaufleichtigkeit und Stärke betrifft mach ich mir keine Illusionen (mach dann eh Bremse offen/Backwinding) Da muss nix besser werden, und auch historisch muss es nicht 100% stimmen, nur ganz ohne Bremsscheibe ist uncool. Auch meine Bügelfedern (81 015) sind gottseidank in ganz gutem Zustand.

Herzliche Grüße und vielen Dank,
Euer
Minimax

Edit: Hier die Problemzonen im Bild, der Drag washer ist tatsächlich weiss, keine Reflektion:


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Januar 2019)

Bin kein Mitchell-Experte, aber dein weißer Dragwasher dürfte das sein, was du vermisst...die Bremsscheibe.
Schaut auf dem Bild jedenfalls stark nach Teflonscheibe aus.

Wenn du wirklich mit ner Carbonmatte liebäugelst und nicht genau weist wie dick, würd ich zum Mittelmaß von 1mm Dicke greifen. Damit fährst in 95% aller Rollen richtig.

Wenn dich angelaufenes Metall stört, montiere den Bügel ab und leg ihn mal ne Weile in warme Seifenlauge....anschließend abrubbeln.
Mit schärferen Mitteln würd ich erst rangehen wenn ich weiß das sie das Material nicht angreifen...Bremsenreiniger zb.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (23. Januar 2019)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hallo Wurzelsepp,
> anbei die Teile der Kurbel und des Gehäuses von h. u. v.
> Der Schalter für die Rücklaufsperre ist vorhanden und funktioniert tadellos.
> 
> ...




Das Kugellager oben müsste ne Größe von außen 17 innen 9 und tiefe 5mm haben.







Die Kurbel schaut dann so aus






Kurbel kann ich dir leider keine anbieten aber ne 2030 hätte ich zum abgeben.


----------



## NaabMäx (23. Januar 2019)

Hi Wurzelsepp,
Ooo, schön, auch so ein Jäger und Sammler.
Die Buchse hat D=17; d=10; h=5
Jetzt haben die Gegenseiten D=17,21; d=10,78 h=5,10. So ein Lager gibt es nicht. Die neue Buchse wird genau auf Maß gedreht. In 2 Wochen geht's weiter.
Einen Griff hab ich mir schon gebaut.

Hab solange 2 andere Alte in Angriff genommen.
Einmal eine Kapselrolle ohne Herstellerangaben (vielleicht kann jemand helfen). Da war das Plastikteil, in dem der Wickelstift sitzt, eingelaufen. Das hab ich verlängert, sowie reinigen und fetten, nun läuft sie augenscheinlich gut, muss die aber erst am Wasser oder auf der Wiese testen. (Die liegt schon seit 40 im Schrank.) Die ist megarobust gebaut und recht einfach noch dazu.

Dann hab ich noch eine (die letzten 3 Bilder). Könnte anhand des eingegossenen Fischsymols eine DAM sein?
Da ist die Bügelfeder hinüber (Wer eine hat- her damit), der Bügel- Rückklapphebel war verbogen und der Hebelbolzen für die Rücklaufsperre ist fest. Jetzt wirkt Rostlöser, mal sehen obs hilft.

Wenn mich nicht mal ein Retrofischen übermannt, landen die für die nächsten Jahrzehnten auch wieder im Schrank.
Da ich die alle gebraucht vor vielen, vielen Wintern bekam, weis ich gar nicht mehr, ob ich mit denen jemals gefischt habe.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Januar 2019)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Die Buchse hat D=17; d=10; h=5
> Jetzt haben die Gegenseiten D=17,21; d=10,78 h=5,10. So ein Lager gibt es nicht. Die neue Buchse wird genau auf Maß gedreht. In 2 Wochen geht's weiter.



Die Gegenseite ist ganz bewußt minimal größer.
Wenn du jetzt ne genau auf Maß gedrehte Buchse einsetzt, sitzt die später einfach nur stramm drin und hat keine Möglichkeit mehr als Lagerung zu fungieren.
Die frisst sich dann förmlich fest. Bei diesen Bronzebuchsen ist es sehr wichtig, das sie auch außen geschmiert sind um drehbar gelagert zu sein.
Bei einem Kugellager wäre das weniger wild wenn es stark eingepresst wird, dort ist der "Kern" ja durch die Kugeln jederzeit drehbar.
Das wäre bei einer Buchse halt nicht der Fall, folglich wird der Lauf entweder sehr schwer sein oder eben gar nix mehr gehen, auch bei guter Fettung nicht.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Januar 2019)

Nachtrag zur minimaxschen Mitchell:

Anhand der Explosionszeichnung von Lars seinem Verkaufsangebot ist deine weiße Scheibe definitv die Bremsscheibe...in dem Fall wie ich schon vermutet hatte eine Teflonscheibe.
Diese Teflonscheiben sind in der Regel nahezu wartungsfrei und verschleißen auch kaum.
Sollte die Bremse bei dir etwas ruckeln, kannst du diese Scheibe (und auch nur diese) mit einem hauchdünnen Fettfilm versehen (wirklich nur hauchdünn und dann sogenanntes PTFE-Fett, also teflonbasiertes Fett wie zb Cal's) und wieder zusammenbauen.
In der Regel wird sie danach weniger bocken und auch deutlich schneller anspringen. Bei modernen Rollen wird durch den Einbau von Teflonbremsscheiben auch schnell mal ne QD draus.


----------



## Breamhunter (23. Januar 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Edit: Hier die Problemzonen im Bild, der Drag washer ist tatsächlich weiss, keine Reflektion:



Mahlzeit, ich habe mal die Spule meiner 308er zerlegt. Hier sind auch 2 von diesen weißen Teflonscheiben verbaut. Eine war oben unter dieser Bremsfeder? und eine unten drin.


Zu der Rolle habe ich hier vor Urzeiten schonmal was geschrieben.


----------



## Minimax (23. Januar 2019)

Herzlichen Dank für Eure Antworten und den Link zum Thread
Ja, diese weissen Teflonscheiben sinds- und die fehlen in den meisten meiner Spulen - in einer ist eine (die gezeigte) in einer anderen eine schwarze (carbon?) Scheibe. Die liegen jeweils in einer kleinen Vertiefung des Spulenköpers auf der Unterseite, unter der Biohazard-Bremsfeder. Die Scheiben sind aber wesentlich dünner als 1mm- könnte ich eine relativ dünne Matte kaufen, und wenns halt zu dünn ist dann ggf. Scheiben "stapeln"?


----------



## phirania (23. Januar 2019)

Müßte mal im Keller schauen da liegen auch noch einige sehr alte Rollen rum..


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Januar 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> Herzlichen Dank für Eure Antworten und den Link zum Thread
> Ja, diese weissen Teflonscheiben sinds- und die fehlen in den meisten meiner Spulen - in einer ist eine (die gezeigte) in einer anderen eine schwarze (carbon?) Scheibe. Die liegen jeweils in einer kleinen Vertiefung des Spulenköpers auf der Unterseite, unter der Biohazard-Bremsfeder. Die Scheiben sind aber wesentlich dünner als 1mm- könnte ich eine relativ dünne Matte kaufen, und wenns halt zu dünn ist dann ggf. Scheiben "stapeln"?



Stapeln würde ich nicht, kommt nicht gut. Wenn dann müßte man zwischen 2 einzelnen Scheiben einen Metalwasher setzen.
Würde man 2 Scheiben direkt aufeinanderlegen, wäre der Bremseffekt dahin, die würden rutschen.
Du kannst gerade bei nur einer Scheibe ohne weiteres auch eine etwas dickere Scheibe einbauen.
Du verlierst damit keinerlei Bremskraft, sie wird nur deutlich früher anspringen und darf natürlich auch nicht mehr so wie zuvor weit angezogen werden.
Ist halt ne Gewohnungssache dann.
Ansonsten kannst auch 0.8mm nehmen, drunter würde ich aber nicht gehen wollen, auch wenns noch dünnere Platten gibt.
Falls du ne gute Bezugsquelle dazu brauchst, schreib mir halt per PN.

Da die Mitchells ja über sehr lange Zeiträume gebaut wurden und sicher auch diverse Änderungen Einzug hielten, könnte es gut sein das im Laufe der Jahre auch unterschiedliche Materialien für die Bremsscheiben verwendet wurden...ich bin mir da sogar ziemlich sicher.
Teflon wurde meines Wissens nicht vor 1970 verbaut, egal welche Rollenmarke. 
Davor wurde oftmals Leder (auch einseitig gummiert), Filz oder Kork verbaut, halt Naturmaterialien.
Der Verschleiß dieser Naturmaterialien war aber recht hoch, teilweise bröselten diese Scheiben sogar regelrecht auseinander.
Von Kork und Leder ist man heute völlig weg, Filz wird aber weiterhin verbaut.

Carbon wird in deinen Mitchells sicher nicht drin sein, außer es wurde mal nachgerüstet. Das fand aber dann nicht ab Werk statt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Januar 2019)

Breamhunter schrieb:


> Mahlzeit, ich habe mal die Spule meiner 308er zerlegt. Hier sind auch 2 von diesen weißen Teflonscheiben verbaut. Eine war oben unter dieser Bremsfeder? und eine unten drin.
> Anhang anzeigen 319158
> 
> Zu der Rolle habe ich hier vor Urzeiten schonmal was geschrieben.



Bremssystem ähnelt auch einigen Daiwa-Rollen. Die Daiwas hatten einen ähnlichen Federstahl-Anpressring, mit dem Unterschied nur eine gleichgroße Teflonscheibe zu verwenden, auf die dieser Ring dann drückte.
Bei den Mitchells sinds dann halt 2 kleine mit wenig Auflage für den Anpressdruck, welche auf der mittigen Nut des Federstahlrings liegen.
Die Bremskraft wird aber dennoch geringer sein wie bei der 1-Scheiben-Konstruktion von Daiwa, allein wegen der Scheibengröße schon.

Trotzdem interessant auch mal ein Bremssystem französischer Rollen zu sehen...danke fürs Einstellen


----------



## NaabMäx (23. Januar 2019)

Wenn das von Bimmelrudi nicht hilft.

Hab keine Mitchel - soweit ich weis?

Bremse ruckelt:
Wenn Scheiben fehlen müssen die rein.  
Wenn die Scheibe(n)  drin sind und immer noch ruckelt:
Wenn was ruckelt, spießt sich was, vermutlich ist eine anliegende Oberfläche zu rau, hat nen Grad. Würd da mal mit 1000 Schleifpapier nacharbeiten.
Oder es springt zwischen haften und gleiten. Teflonspray, Silikonspray, oder 2 halb so dicke Scheiben anstelle einer, dass die in sich rutschen können.
Eier die Welle / gebogen? Wenn die bei der halben Spulendrehung aufliegt und bei der nächsten fast frei ist - Bremsdruck variiert dadurch).

L.G.
NM


----------



## Minimax (23. Januar 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ansonsten kannst auch 0.8mm nehmen, drunter würde ich aber nicht gehen wollen, auch wenns noch dünnere Platten gibt.



Vielen Dank, dann wird ich mir mal so ne 0,8 Platte besorgen und ausprobieren,
hg
Minimax


----------



## Bimmelrudi (23. Januar 2019)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Wenn das von Bimmelrudi nicht hilft.
> 
> Hab keine Mitchel - soweit ich weis?
> 
> ...



Mit ruckeln meinte ich jetzt nicht wirklich richtiges Ruckeln sondern das nicht ganz ruckfreie Anspringen einer Bremse. bei normalen Filzscheiben wie sie auch heute noch in vielen Rollen zu finden sind, hat man das durchaus schonmal. Bei den alten Teflonscheiben wenn die quietschtrocken sind, kommt es auch dazu.

Natürlich, wenns richtig haklig wird, kann der Metalwasher nen Ding weg haben (nicht mehr ganz eben zb) und drückt somit ungleichmäßig auf die Scheibe.
Den kann man dann mit feinem Schleifpapier bearbeiten damit er wieder plan wird, die Bremsscheibe ansich aber auf gar keinen Fall.
Da geht nur kompletter Austausch der Scheiben wenn die durch sind.
2 Scheiben anstatt von einer ohne Zwischenscheibe aus anderem Material ist übrigens ne ganz schlechte Idee.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (24. Januar 2019)

@NaabMäx 

Mach dir nicht die Arbeit mit der Messinglagerung sondern mach ein neues Kugellager rein.
Die Rolle wurde zum Ende hin auch mit Kugellager verkauft daher wäre es kein Stilbruch.
Schau dir auch nochmal die Buchse im Gehäuse an wo die Hubstange verläuft nicht das da auch noch was ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (24. Januar 2019)

Minimax schrieb:


> -Welche Stärke sollte eine Karbonmatte haben um daraus Bremsscheiben für die Mitchell 300 etc. ( 81003) herzustellen?


Mach die Scheibe bloß nicht zu dünn, vor allem wenn die obere und untere Auflagefläche nicht so astrein sind ...
Wie von Bimmelrudi schon angesprochen, ist jede Bremscheibe idealerweise innerhalb von 2 sich frei einstellenden Stahlscheibenflächen angeordnet (oder nutzen was mit), die sich jeweils an der Achse oder der Spule verkanten. Abwechselnd bestückt wird daraus ein Stapel für eine gute Bremse.
So alleine muss die Bremsscheibe eine brauchbare Verwindungsfestigkeit aufbringen, und die Dicke ist doch durch den langen Anschraubweg gar nicht so das Problem.
Wenn da dünne wabbelige nun zu finden sind, heißt das noch lange nicht orginal und ideal.
Viele Rollen damals wie heute hatten nur eine Bremsscheibe. Wenige Bremsscheiben heißt wenig sanftlaufende Maximalbremskraft; für deine Combo sollten aber 2kg reichen.
Bei großem Fisch brauchst Du die Bremse, gerade am feinen Geschirr.


----------



## Minimax (30. Januar 2019)

Liebe Kollegen,
hier nochmal der Nachtrag zu meinen Mitchell300-Bremsscheiben Hinundher. Ich hatte mir dann ein Mitchell 300 Drag Washer Set bestellt (Einfach googlen), das zwei Identische Scheiben aus Material der Fa. Carbotex enthält. Das war natürlich rätselhaft grade im Hinblick auf die nur eine originale Teflonscheibe und euren Warnungen vor Scheibenstapeln. Ein erneuter _genauer _Blick  Facepalm!) auf die vielfach im Netz vorhandene Explosionzeichnungen brachte die Lösung: Die Rolle hat zwei Scheiben, eine(81 003)  sitzt oben auf der Spule unter Bremsknopf und Bremsfeder, und die zweite (82 134) liegt verborgen innerhalb der Spule. Und die fehlt tatsächlich bei allen meinen Spulen: Da hätte ich oben Scheiben tauschen können bis kingdom come, es wär hakelig geblieben.
Jetzt ist die Bremse spürbar sanfter im Anlauf, genau wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe (vermutlich ist auch die Bremsleistung besser, aber das ist für mich sekundär), ich bin sehr happy.
Ausserdem hatte die ganze Recherche den Nebeneffekt, das ich mit der Explosionszeichnung verschiedene winzige Kupfer- und Buntmetallscheiben (Shims) identifizieren konnte, die bei meinem Exemplar fehlten oder nicht in richtiger Anzahl vorhanden waren: Die habe ich aus meiner Ausschlachtrolle ersetzt bzw. solange mit der Anzahl an den verschiedenen Stellen jongliert, bis mein Gebrauchsexemplar nun spürbar ruhiger läuft, mit einem sehr angenehmen Sound und deutlich weniger Spiel an Kurbel und Rotor.
Jetzt habe ich also eine schöne alte Mitchell 300 in einem für meine Begriffe und Ansprüche ausgezeichneten Zustand, feiner Bremse und gutem, satten Lauf, vielen lieben Dank an Euch für Euren Rat und Hilfe,
herzliche Grüße,
Euer Minimax


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2019)

Sehr Fein! Feine Bremse ist schon sehr wichtig, willst ja wohl auch feine Fische mit fangen! 

Falls ich mal jemand mit einer Mitchell 300 jammern höre - weiß ich nun an wen verweisen ...

Ich fange nicht mit noch mehr "Reelstuff" an.


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2019)

Soll ich nun meine gut 45 Jahre alte und gut abgefischte DAM Quick 330 wiederbeleben und sanieren, oder mir, zum passenden Angelstock, eine Mint-Model zulegen und die altgediente Rolle im Ruhestand belassen? Zwei Seelen wohnen ach in meiner Brust!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2019)

Bei der DAM Quick 330 N täte ich mit  , denn mal aufraffen. Da warten 3 alte Schönheiten auf die Restaurierung.

Bei Mint Model bin ich nun überfragt,
lande da mit der Auskunftmaschine bei Mint Models & more (Modelagentur Karlsruhe) und schlimmeren ...


----------



## Minimax (30. Januar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bei Mint Model bin ich nun überfragt



Kommt aus der Numismatik, glaube das bezieht sich auf den Zustand, der dann sozusagen prägefrisch wäre, "Mint Condition" (Mint: engl. Münzanstalt). Mit anderen Worten: Teuer...


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2019)

Nee... nur eben ein 330er, die die vielen Jahre nicht so hergenommen wurde. Am liebsten eine, die ihre Zeit in einer Vitrine verbracht hat, oder so eine, die nur wenigste Spuren zeigt. Hab hier eine schöne Vollglasrute, handgemacht von Weippert, Stuttgart, die eine zeitlich schlüssige Rolle benötigt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Januar 2019)

In welcher Gewichtsklasse müssen wir denn denken bei deiner Vollglasrute?

Die alten Quicks bekommt man doch mittlerweile für sehr überschaubare Taler auch in mint (unbenutzt, nie am Wasser, quasi ladenfrisch), sehe ich jeden Monat einige inner Bucht.
Die 330er gabs immerhin auch nicht nur in schwarz

Bin selbst jetzt nicht unbedingt ein Fan der Quicks, aber wenn, dann würd ich mir ne 110/220 holen.
Das sind auch heute noch sehr feine Rollen, wenn man sie denn noch benutzen möchte.
Ab 330 sind die Quicks für mich nur noch grobschlächtige Legosteine


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2019)

Hohlglas. Das ist ursprünglich eine Spinnrute, mit den ersten keramischen Einlagen, 8+1, mit einem WG von an die 45 gr.. Der Blank selber ist von Hardy und für seine Zeit sehr leichtgewichtig. Die komplette Rute wiegt alles in allem nur 220 gr..
Selber nachgemessen komme ich auf eine Testkurve von knapp 1.5 lbs..

Bei der Rolle habe ich schon Recherchen gemacht. Da ist so gut wie immer ein solides Angebot an guten, schwarzen Teilen in der Bucht...


----------



## Minimax (30. Januar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Bei Mint Model bin ich nun überfragt





Andal schrieb:


> Hohlglas. Das ist ursprünglich eine Spinnrute, mit den ersten keramischen Einlagen, 8+1, mit einem WG von an die 45 gr.. Der Blank selber ist von Hardy und für seine Zeit sehr leichtgewichtig. Die komplette Rute wiegt alles in allem nur 220 gr..
> Selber nachgemessen komme ich auf eine Testkurve von knapp 1.5 lbs.



Hört sich wundervoll an


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Januar 2019)

Dann gehört da kein 330er Bomber dran....ich schraub ja auch keine Wallerrolle an ne Barschpeitsche.

Daran würde eher 110/220 passen..beide haben das gleiche Gehäuse, lediglich Rotor/Spulegröße unterscheiden sich.



Andal schrieb:


> .....die eine zeitlich schlüssige Rolle benötigt.


In welcher Zeitperiode bewegen wir uns da? 70er oder eher früher?


----------



## Kochtopf (30. Januar 2019)

Seitdem das Wort "Hohlglas" gefallen ist erregt mich jedes Wort in diesem Thread!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Januar 2019)

Hab da auch noch eine...in blau...Marke Germina


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Nee... nur eben ein 330er, die die vielen Jahre nicht so hergenommen wurde. Am liebsten eine, die ihre Zeit in einer Vitrine verbracht hat, oder so eine, die nur wenigste Spuren zeigt. Hab hier eine schöne Vollglasrute, handgemacht von Weippert, Stuttgart, die eine zeitlich schlüssige Rolle benötigt.


Aha du spielst wirklich mit dem Gedanken an eine vollwürzige 
Das hatte ich irgendwann vor einem Jahr so in etwa hinbekommen, 3 gebrauchte wenige verschrabbelte in einem Kauf, 330N und 440N , einfach weil die plötzlich viel günstiger geworden waren. 
Vlt. haben da viele Altbesitzer nicht mehr durchgehalten, Löffel abgegeben oder so.
Und weil in dem anderen Alte Stationärrollenthread ja das Bild von der Rücklaufsperre rastend im Rotor gebracht wurde. 
Solche Sperre ist für mich ein ultimativ notwendiger Technikfaktor, suggiert sozusagen ewiges Leben! 

Wenn Dir eine schöne bei ebay in die Augen sticht - probier es doch. Ich habe aktuell keine Preisübersicht mehr, ist besser so.   330N,440N,3000,4000  -  reicht von DAM.
Ersatzteile einzeln kommen eh viel zu teuer, ganze Rolle ist definiert.
Das mattschwarz scheint bei Kratzern immerhin recht leicht ausbesserbar, das war sinnig damals von DAM, und ist immer noch die allerbeste Farbe für eine Rolle, stört nie, passt immer.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2019)

hab doch mal kurz in die Suchübersicht bei ebay geschaut, so 14 Angebote von 1 bis 50€ sind drin, reiche Auswahl.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ab 330 sind die Quicks für mich nur noch grobschlächtige Legosteine


Deswegen mag ich die Grobschlächtigen Dinger von DAM ja eben, die müssen wenn schon, dann ein gutes Stück Eisenschwein und solide sein.
Klein und fein geht woanders besser, gerade bei den uralten Mini-Stationärrollen tut Bremse prinzipiell nicht richtig, immer irgendwie sehr sparsam gebaut, Alibibremse und reiner Spulenfestschraubknopf, in der Art braucht man eigentlich nicht.
Heutzutage ich persönlich aber schon.

330 für Carp und Barbe auf Grund passt wohl schon.



Andal schrieb:


> Hohlglas. Das ist ursprünglich eine Spinnrute, mit den ersten keramischen Einlagen, 8+1, mit einem WG von an die 45 gr.. Der Blank selber ist von Hardy


Wie lang ist sie denn, 10ft ?


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Dann gehört da kein 330er Bomber dran....ich schraub ja auch keine Wallerrolle an ne Barschpeitsche.
> 
> Daran würde eher 110/220 passen..beide haben das gleiche Gehäuse, lediglich Rotor/Spulegröße unterscheiden sich.
> 
> In welcher Zeitperiode bewegen wir uns da? 70er oder eher früher?


Das ist ein guter Einwand. Die Rute stammt wohl so aus den mittleren 70ern.



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Seitdem das Wort "Hohlglas" gefallen ist erregt mich jedes Wort in diesem Thread!


Du wirst sie spätestens am ÜkT kennenlernen!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2019)

Auf jeden Fall hast du reiche Auswahl, gerade mal die ersten mit dazu erfasst, und ein erstaunlich brauchbares Gewicht von 350g ist genannt:  
(kein Ankerklotz wie Rumpelrudi anmonnierte  )

Quick 330 (1. Modell)  1966    350g 1:3,5
Quick 330 (2. Modell)  1966-67 350g 1:3,5
Quick 330 (3. Modell)  1968-71 350g 1:3,5
Quick 330 (4. Modell)  1972-73 350g 1:3,5
Quick 331S High Speed  1968-73 350g 1:4,9
Quick 330N             1974-82
Quick 331N High Speed  1974-79


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2019)

Die 330er war auch in der damaligen Zeit die Rolle für alles und jeden. Man darf ja auch nicht vergessen, dass es keine moderne Spinnkombo werden soll. sondern in diese Zeit passt.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. Januar 2019)

3m? 

Du hast doch aber schon ganz genau Einsatz, Köder und Zielfisch ausbaldowert!


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2019)

Klar. Das wird die "mittlere" meiner universellen Universalruten ... Genau passend fürs ortsunabhängige Fischen an Fluss & See.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Januar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> (kein Ankerklotz wie Rumpelrudi anmonnierte  )



Jaja, der olle Rumpelrudi haut ma wieder einen raus 
Geschmäckle ist ja bewiesenermaßen verschieden und das ist auch gut so. 

Zumindest mir persönlich käme es nicht so recht in den Sinn an ein feines 220g Rütchen nen 350g Lotalu dranzuschrauben.
Da würden mir ganz spontan zich andre Modelle einfallen, die sich gschmeidiger an den Blank schmiegen...fast egal aus welchem Land diese auch stammen mögen.
Bei der Bremse würd ich mir gar kein Kopp machen, die kleineren Quicks bremsen auch nicht schlechter wie die dicken Lokomotiven.
Die Scheiben sollte man eh austauschen, Kork kommt nicht so gut heutzutage und bröselt sich schnell mal auseinander.


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2019)

...so der Kork die Jahrzehnte überhaupt bröselfrei überstanden hat.

Aber ich habe ja noch meine alte 330. Mit der finde ich den Stock eigentlich recht gut ausbalanciert. Habs auch schon mit modernen, kleineren Rollen probiert, zum Bleistift der Mitchell 300X. Das wirkt irgendwie nicht stimmig.


----------



## Minimax (30. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Nee... nur eben ein 330er, die die vielen Jahre nicht so hergenommen wurde. Am liebsten eine, die ihre Zeit in einer Vitrine verbracht hat, oder so eine, die nur wenigste Spuren zeigt.



Es ist halt immer schwer, bei Oldtimern die inneren Werte vom äußeren Schein her zu beurteilen. Mein äußerlich schönstes Exemplar sah innen garnicht so gut aus wie abgestossenere Vertreter, war Scheibenmäßig geplündert und voll hartem Fett. Ich glaube, ab einem gewissen Alter der Rolle war immer jemand drinnen zugange. Und schrauben verlangt nicht nur Verständnis und Geduld sondern auch Vorsicht und Übung, Dein Axiom "die meisten Rollen sterben unterm Schraubenzieher" kann ich nur bestätigen. Ich denke auch, es ist gut für einen funktionierenden Oldtimer mindestens ein Kannibalisierungsexemplar zu haben. Und eine Explosioszeichnung.


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2019)

Und wenn alle Stricke reissen sollten, dann habe ich ja noch eine alte, aber komplette Mitchell zum Aktivieren hier.


----------



## Andal (30. Januar 2019)

Und die hier gäbe es ja auch noch...

https://www.eurocarp.de/rollen/stationaerrollen/daiwa/daiwa-tournament-ss-whisker.html

Es bleibt schwierig!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Januar 2019)

Eine nicht tot zu kriegende Rolle, vor allem bei den Engländern. Den Preis ist sie aber immernoch wert.


----------



## Minimax (30. Januar 2019)

Hier zum Verlieben (oder Neuverlieben) eine schöne Vorstellung der zur Rede stehenden Rollen:




Natürlich ständig mit der drollig-naiven amerikanischen Verbindung German-built like a tank

(Schade ich habe niemals gehört, it´s a german reel, it´s so lovely like a Poem by Annette von Droste Hülshoff)

Ach je, es gibt so viele alte Rollen die wie ein Panzer gebaut sind, aber wo sind die, die wie ein Spider oder eine DS gebaut sind?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Und die hier gäbe es ja auch noch...
> https://www.eurocarp.de/rollen/stationaerrollen/daiwa/daiwa-tournament-ss-whisker.html


Also ne, das ist dafür ein Sakrileg mit der Goldglanzspule, US 90er Barock vom schlimmsten.  

Solch Spule kann man aber versuchen mattschwarz zu sprayen und/oder abzukleben


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2019)

Für so ein richtig stilvolles altes "Opagerät" bleibt nur die ganz alte Stationärrollenbauweise, ob Hammerschlag-Quick oder dezente Mitchell.  
Pink und Punk und Pop gabs da noch nicht, auch nicht der "Schlüpferfarben" Metallic-Look , der war noch nichtmal ausgedacht.


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2019)

Keine Sorge. Die Whisker SS wäre auch die letzte Möglichkeit, auch nur um die Betriebsfähigkeit zu erhalten.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2019)

Hier noch ein Mitchell Video mit Auferstehung gefunden.


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2019)

B.a.w. steht alles zu Gunsten der 330er. Schließlich hat mich so eine Rolle über sehr viele Jahre begleitet.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (31. Januar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Hier noch ein Mitchell Video mit Auferstehung gefunden.



Der Mann hat schon mehrere Rollen zerlegt sonst würde er nicht alle Teile in eine Schüssel werfen.
Sowas würde mir nie einfallen, alle Teile werden immer nebeneinander gelegt damit nichts verwechselt werden kann.

@Andal 
Mit ner Quick 330 machste nie was verkehrt, das war zur damaligen Zeit wohl so ne Art univeral Rolle für alles. Wenn man mal so sieht wie viele davon im umlauf sind wäre es mal interessant wie viele davon verkauft wurden.

Eine 330N in Grün fehlt mir noch, schwarz und Rot hab ich schon bekommen .
Diese Quicks sind einfach noch unverwüstlich.


----------



## Andal (31. Januar 2019)

Eine 330 in grün habe ich heute Nacht in der Bucht gesehen...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (31. Januar 2019)

Wirklich besser von der Farbe und der Lackanmutung her sehen die aber nicht aus,
Vor allem stellt sich bei sowas mit der jeweiligen Rute (also echter Einsatz) gleich wieder ein echtes Tussi - Farbkombinationsproblem!

Oh, jetzt muss ich aber grüne Wicklungen im gleichen Farbton auch auf der Rute haben!

Der grüne Blank von CMW passt ja gar nicht zur Rolle 

Sieht ja alles so unpassend aus, wie Kraut und Rüben  , ich glaube ich brauche mal ein besseres neues Outfit für meine Angeln

 Die Tackler bedienen natürlich gerne jeden Fetisch ...


----------



## dawurzelsepp (31. Januar 2019)

Ich hatte grüne eig nur für die Sammlung gedacht, an der Rute is mir das total Latte


----------



## Bimmelrudi (31. Januar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Vor allem stellt sich bei sowas mit der jeweiligen Rute (also echter Einsatz) gleich wieder ein echtes Tussi - Farbkombinationsproblem!.



Mal über den Tellerrand guggn.....Shakespeare Ambidex....in hellblau.....
Aufgabe: Finde dazu die passende Rute im gleichen Farbton 

Was nur noch fehlt wäre ne UV-Schicht....spart man sich auch noch Knicklichter


----------



## Pescador (31. Januar 2019)

Die guten alten Quick Finessa. 
Habe gleich sieben Stück davon an meinen alten Sportex-Ruten.
Eine 110N, zwei 220N, zwei 330N, und zwei 440N ...


----------



## dawurzelsepp (1. Februar 2019)

Eine absolute Traumkombi ist ne Quick Finessa mit ner Airway


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2019)

Na, geht aber schöner als denn mit kurzer/kurzgeteiler Telerute, selbst wenn es ne Airway ist. 
So eine Hohlglasstecke der Bauart Match/Float noch mit den Ringen aus Chrom oder eben besser Fuji-leuchtgrüneplastiklagerung hat doch einen ganz anderen Level von Sex-Appeal!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Mal über den Tellerrand guggn.....Shakespeare Ambidex....in hellblau.....
> Aufgabe: Finde dazu die passende Rute im gleichen Farbton


Gab's sogar ziemlich genau: Shakespeare Favorit 1065 bis 1068 hießen die ; Telerute 3,1m 3,8m 4,3m 5,1m sehr langgeteilt.
So hellblau ist das blau nach einiger Zeit gar nicht, das gibt sich mehr gen grau 

Weit schlimmer die Europa 1100 Serie NEU 1978, das war schon richtig Warnwestentauglich!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. Februar 2019)

Pescador schrieb:


> Eine 110N, zwei 220N, zwei 330N, und zwei 440N ...


Da hast ja einen ganzen Satz zusammen, schön in einem Futteral festgehalten! 

Erbstücke oder noch aus der eigenen Neukaufzeit?


----------



## Pescador (1. Februar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Da hast ja einen ganzen Satz zusammen, schön in einem Futteral festgehalten!


Ja, sie sind meine Schätzchen. Dieser Satz ist quasi eine komplette Allround-Ausstattung mit zwei leichten, zwei mittleren und zwei schweren Grund- u. Posenruten. Alles Sportexruten und die Quick Finessas aus den 60ern. Ach ja, die kleine Finessa 110N hängt an einer leichten bis mittleren DAM-Spinrute aus der Exquisit Serie auch aus den 60ern. Alles in top Zustand und fischbar...



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Erbstücke oder noch aus der eigenen Neukaufzeit?


Als ich als kleiner Junge in den 70ern mit dem Fischen begann hatte ich einen "Angelmentor", ein damaliger Geschäftsfreund meines Vaters. Er nahm mich immer mit an die Erft. Diese Ausrüstung gehörte ihm, er hat sie mir hinterlassen...


----------



## NaabMäx (1. Februar 2019)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @NaabMäx
> 
> Mach dir nicht die Arbeit mit der Messinglagerung sondern mach ein neues Kugellager rein.
> Die Rolle wurde zum Ende hin auch mit Kugellager verkauft daher wäre es kein Stilbruch.
> Schau dir auch nochmal die Buchse im Gehäuse an wo die Hubstange verläuft nicht das da auch noch was ist.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2019)

Pescador schrieb:


> Ja, sie sind meine Schätzchen.
> 
> Alles Sportexruten und die Quick Finessas aus den 60ern.


Du darfst jetzt ruhig so langsam mal  auch mal die Werbeaufkleber abmachen - dies fiesen schreiende gelben Kleckse stören doch ganz erheblich die Eleganz.

Ansonsten sehr schönes Bild aus einer anderen Zeit.
Zudem alles in den N-Version-Rollen , die ich mindestens vom optischen her als deutlich geradliniger u. eleganter empfinden.


----------



## Pescador (2. Februar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du darfst jetzt ruhig so langsam mal  auch mal die Werbeaufkleber abmachen - dies fiesen schreiende gelben Kleckse stören doch ganz erheblich die Eleganz.


Also wirklich... das ist doch Teil der Originalität. 
Obwohl, bei meinen alten /8ern und 123ern hab ich auch immer erst den Stern vorn abgerissen (bevor`s jemand anderes machte)...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2019)

Dann hatteste am Daimler aber nicht mehr so ein gutes Zielkreuz, z.B. zur Fußgängerjagd 


Da die gelben Kleckse überall verschieden sind, können die kein Teil der Rutenbeschriftung sein. Also Werbung ...

Wir sehen ja öfter Bilder, da wird noch mit der Klar-Schrumpffolie auf dem Griff geangelt, die EDV/EAN Aufkleber sind noch drauf usw.
Nur angehängte Schilder schon öfter weg. Shimano und Daiwa habe Anhänger in den Ringen, Aufstecker/Werbträger mit dem Label-Namen groß, die sollte man schon runtermachen, alleine das Klappern beim Ausprobieren im Laden nervt schon dermaßen 
Auch die Kohlefaserwarnung/Strom Warnung braucht keiner mehr, die mit Metallfolien gemachten ringeln sich gerne nach einiger Zeit so ein bischen ab und fangen die Schnur.

Die Typenbeschriftung dezent im Lack ist ja in Ordnung, sehr wichtig für Werterhalt/Weiterverkauf, je teurer die Rute umso wichtiger !
Wo nur oberflächlich sehr einfach im Siebdruck aufgedruckt, muss man sich sogar Gedanken machen, die zu sichern u. abzudecken.

Von mir aus dürfte die Typenbeschriftung in meist weiß,silber,gold nur gerne bei allen Ruten nach unten gerichtet sein, da sie oben das Auge permanent stört.
Von Billig-Label Ruten wie Dreamtackle, Balzer, usw. reiße ich inzwischen deren kunterbunte augenbeleidigende Werbung einfach runter, ergibt eine Wertsteigerung und kein Verlust.

Wurde mir zu ein paar Ruten mit alten Rollen sogar hier im Forum nochmal direkt bei "Bildbesprechungen" vor Augen geführt (Dreamtackle), stimmt sehr.  Danke nochmal! 

Kunterbunte augenbeleidigende Werbung (Folien) runter, sieht gleich viel älter und vor allem auch weitaus edler und wertiger aus!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Februar 2019)

Find die gelben Aufkleber jetzt nicht schlimm oder störend...stammt halt aus der Zeit und sollte da auch bleiben.
Schaut so jedenfalls originaler aus, wie wenn man die Dinger runterschrubbt und darunter nen Neulack in Kreisformat einem entgegenleuchtet.

Bei modernem Kram kann ich es durchaus nachvollziehen wenn man diese ekligen Leuchtreklamen runterfummeln will,  bei nostalgischem gehörts halt da hin und sowas schrubbert man nach 30 und mehr Jahren dann auch nicht mehr ab.
Oder kam schonmal ein Quick-Sammler auf die Idee, das kleine "High-Speed" Logo vom Bügelarm abzufriemeln wie es bei der 1000er-Serie nunmal vorkommt?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2019)

Nehmen wir mal die Daiwa Silver mit ihren Farb- und Disko-Punkten  :  Da habe ich alles an Schriften weggemacht, um es beim Angeln nicht mehr sehen und lesen zu müssen! 
Am wichtigsten war wohl die Mutation von: Aus der Type 2600C aus dem Daiwa-Rollenprogramm zu --> meine schwere Angelrolle! 
Hat jedenfalls insofern gewirkt, dass ich nichts mehr nachkaufen musste bzw. nachgekauft habe! 

Achso: Conato und Cormoran hatten solche Schildchen AUFGEKLEBT unten am Gehäuse, die fingen an vereinzelt abzufallen, und wurden dann ratzfatz alle von mir eleminiert. Und die hatten bei der Montage natürlich die Lackoberfläche schon beschädigt.

Was anderes sind die geprägten/mitgegossenen Beschriftungen und Typenkennungen, die passen organisch ins Material und meist nett einfarbig abgesetzt. Aber auch da habe ich bei Ambidex hellblau einige um ihre 2410 und 2410DC beraubt, gefallen mir auch heute noch besser an der Rute. Das sonstige war ja stimmig und heute sehr kultig, bei der dk.grünen 2200er Serie mit dem Kugellager-Emblem drauf noch viel mehr.
Aufgeklebt fällt auch mal ab, das ist auch blöd, habe da sogar schon von verloren und bei Gebrauchtkäufen ist da gerne mal bereits viel verschwunden.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Februar 2019)

Diskopunkte bei den alten Daiwas ....was trägst du denn für Gläser auf der Nase? 
Rolle in silber, Typenschild in schwarz mit ganz wenig roten Aplikationen....da ist doch null blingbling, gerade schwarz/rot sind Standards bei Daiwa fürs Typenschild.
Rolle selber geht freilich auch in schwarz, gab es ja alles ohne selber umlackieren zu müssen. Muß man evtl nur nach länger suchen um sowas heutzutage noch zu finden.


----------



## Pescador (2. Februar 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> ... Oder kam schonmal ein Quick-Sammler auf die Idee, das kleine "High-Speed" Logo vom Bügelarm abzufriemeln wie es bei der 1000er-Serie nunmal vorkommt?


Sollte man nicht. Ist ja sowas wie ein Siegel für die Schraube die sich darunter befindet. Halte ich auch für "wertmindernd".


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Februar 2019)

Wobei "Wert" ja relativ ist. Ich sehe da eigentlich nur ein einziges Modell was wirklich wertvoll, weil auch selten ist. Und das ist das einzige Modell was eben nicht highspeed-Getriebe hatte.
Sieht man quasi nirgendwo mehr.


----------



## Pescador (2. Februar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ... Kunterbunte augenbeleidigende Werbung (Folien) runter, sieht gleich viel älter und vor allem auch weitaus edler und wertiger aus!


Nun, da ich selbst nicht lesen kann, hielt ich das bunte Gesumse auf meinen Ruten und Rollen stets für liebevoll angebrachtes Zierwerk. Aber das wird sich nun, wo ich jetzt schlauer bin drastisch ändern. Wird nun alles komplett entfernt. Mit E-Hobel, Bandschleifgerät usw. Hauptsache *ab*. Danke Nordlichtangler für den Hinweis!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2019)

Super, dann können wir ja mal neue individuelle Entwürfe und Gestaltungen erwarten! 

Keine Litfaß-Säulen mehr jedenfalls, das waren die Dinger mit den Plakaten, falls die jemand der Jungspunde gar nicht mehr kennt (immerhin präsent seit 1854):





(free media) 

https://www.stroeer.com/fileadmin/c...itfasssaeule/STROEER_TS_Littfasssaeule_03.jpg
(unfree media)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Bei modernem Kram kann ich es durchaus nachvollziehen wenn man diese ekligen Leuchtreklamen runterfummeln will,


Da sind wir ja auf einem Bewertungslevel. 



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> bei nostalgischem gehörts halt da hin und sowas schrubbert man nach 30 und mehr Jahren dann auch nicht mehr ab.


Man muss erstmal unterscheiden zwischen dem Zwecke des Vitrinen-Sammler und andererseits der  Realbenutzung, gleichfalls auch Vielrollensammler mit Realbenutzung. Für Vitrinen-Sammler bleibt alles dran.

Für Realbenutzung sehe ich die Werbeplakate/Sticker drauf von ausgenommen, also keine Schonung.
Ich habe die z.T. lange auf Blechen übertragen/aufgeklebt aufgehoben, wg. evtl. nicht stattgefundenen Verkauf, das wäre eine grundlegende Lösung mit solch Auslagerung.



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Oder kam schonmal ein Quick-Sammler auf die Idee, das kleine "High-Speed" Logo vom Bügelarm abzufriemeln wie es bei der 1000er-Serie nunmal vorkommt?


Das muss ich mir jetzt erstmal genauer angucken ... !


----------



## Wurmbaader (2. Februar 2019)

Meine zwei alten "Schätze" .
Nicht Monetär aber viel Erinnerung.
Die Shakespeare 2450 ist ein Erbstück von meinem Opa, der mich zum Angeln gebracht hat, und die Daiwa A-250RL das letzte Stück aus meiner Junganglerzeit, damit habe ich meinen ersten Hecht gefangen.
Ich hoffe sie gefallen euch.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2019)

Ja, was soll man dazu sagen, außer schön   detailaufgelöste Fotos vom Lebenskampf dieser Rollen!
Die oben ist sowieso klasse, und wenn sie aus der Familie übernommen kommt, noch mehr.
Ich hatte zu ihrer Marktzeit nicht das Geld.
Sowas wie die untere hatte ich als das erste Bronze Modell, und selbstgekauft hatte ich sie auch.
Die beiden spielen aber lange nicht in einer Liga, besonders nicht im heutigen Gebrauchtwert.


----------



## Wurmbaader (2. Februar 2019)

Ein Verkauf würde sowieso für beide nicht in Frage kommen. Liegen gepflegt im Regal und das ist gut so.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2019)

@Wurmbaader , das ist nur allzu verständlich, wegen dem was daran hängt.



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Oder kam schonmal ein Quick-Sammler auf die Idee, das kleine "High-Speed" Logo vom Bügelarm abzufriemeln wie es bei der 1000er-Serie nunmal vorkommt?


Das habe ich mir jetzt erstmal genauer angeguckt ,
ist ja schrecklich, unerträglich!
Das war also der wahre Grund, warum DAM ab da ratzfatz pleite gegangen ist, der Ruf als Qualitätsfirma war versaut, das deutlich mehr schwarze Nachfolgemodell kam viel zu spät.

Lösung: Ab in die Vitrine, nie damit am Wasser sehen lassen ...   (oder doch abziehen)

_Ej Alter, guck mal den Oppa da an, der hat sich voll Art Deko auf seine Angelrolle tätowiert ...._


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Februar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die beiden spielen aber lange nicht in einer Liga, besonders nicht im heutigen Gebrauchtwert.



Dafür könnte die Spule der Apollo für dich evtl interessant sein....gerade in Bezug auf die von Haus aus ausgebremste Bremsleistung der 2600C aufgrund des Kunststoffkerns in dessen Spule.
Das hatten weder Apollo, Bronze noch RB/RG/RS (ich verrate noch nicht wofür diese Namenskürzel stehen)....und alle jene sind durchaus kompatibel in etlichen Teilen inkl. Spule.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Februar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Man muss erstmal unterscheiden zwischen dem Zwecke des Vitrinen-Sammler und andererseits der  Realbenutzung, gleichfalls auch Vielrollensammler mit Realbenutzung. Für Vitrinen-Sammler bleibt alles dran.



Selbst den Vitrinensammler kann man noch unterscheiden, da gibt es viele die wirklich nur werksfrisch in OVP mit allem tütata sammeln und andre nur um die Serie zu komplettieren. Den letzteren ist die Optik weniger wichtig, die Sammlung soll nur vervollständigt werden, erstere machen beides zur Bedingung und zahlen da auch horrende Summen für.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2019)

Danke  , dass Du Dich dieses 2600C Problems wieder annimmst.

Irgendwann wird das was mit der Leistungssteigerung! 

Bei der Klassifizierung der Vitrinensammler ist ja erstmal wichtig u. gemeinsam:
- kein Realangeln
- keine Fotos vom Wasser im realen Angeleinsatz (für die Rest-Menschheit).
- separiertes Ansehen wie im Museum ; da ist so ziemlich alles akzeptiert, auch Eulengewölle oder Elefantenköttel ...

Ich wüßte mich jetzt nicht so recht einzuordnen, sammele ja durchaus Ausstellungssammelstücke eher so wie Wurmbaader aus historisch-nostalgischen Gründen, also dem eigenen Lebenslauf heraus, wenn auch in deutlich höherer Quantität.

Andere alte werden auch voll geangelt und gemoddelt. Eben besonders da, wo es kein rechtes modernes Äquivalent gibt.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Februar 2019)

Da könnte man noch viel mehr dran machen, gerade diese Größe war bei Daiwa so versatile wie keine andre.


----------



## feederbrassen (2. Februar 2019)

Deko oder nicht, ich habe gerade meine Quick 1401,2001 und 2002 neu bespult. 
Laufen 1a und ich finde sie schön


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Da könnte man noch viel mehr dran machen, gerade diese Größe war bei Daiwa so versatile wie keine andre.


Der alte Drilling 2600C steht ja bereit. Für die Vitrine habe ich eine orginal-ständige und sogar jetzt eine 7000C zur ihrer Gesellschaft.
Reicht aber mit ein paar oder Paar = 2, ich will eben gar nicht jede Serie vollmachen, und wenn man noch alle Fertigungsvarianten haben und aufheben möchte, dann brauche ich eh erstmal ein anderes Schloss ...


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Deko oder nicht, ich habe gerade meine Quick 1401,2001 und 2002 neu bespult.
> Laufen 1a und ich finde sie schön


Mit dem HiSpeed drauf oder nicht mehr ? 
Angelst du die noch fürs friedliche feine?

Mit Schnur bespulen muss man ja hier laut Boardmeinung auch die Vorzeige+Dekostücke.  
Das stimmt sogar, wenn man das mal nebeneinander vergleicht. 
Dafür dann eben aus dem nicht geangelten Mono-Überbestand oder alter.


----------



## feederbrassen (2. Februar 2019)

Nix mit Highspeed. 
Die fische ich nach wie vor an meinen Naturköder Zanderstöcken.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2019)

Aha, Zander. Da passt das sehr gut für, die machen ja nix.


----------



## feederbrassen (2. Februar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aha, Zander. Da passt das sehr gut für, die machen ja nix.


￼￼
Wenn ich damit Geflecht fischen würde wären sie wohl schnell hin. 
Nur für das Ansitzangeln mit Köderfisch. 
Früher zum Karpfenangeln aber das ist schon ewig her. 
Ersatzteile waren ja mit dabei, wenn man die überhaupt mal braucht


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Februar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> ich will eben gar nicht jede Serie vollmachen, und wenn man noch alle Fertigungsvarianten haben und aufheben möchte, dann brauche ich eh erstmal ein anderes Schloss ...



Gerade bei Daiwa ist das nen Ding der Fast-Unmöglichkeit, da gerade in der Zeit 70er/80er jene Firma wie keine andre auf dem hiesigen Planeten Rollen zurecht gedengelt hat wie nix Gutes...für alle Herren Länder und ebenso andre Labels. Da könnte man sich allein in Asien wund und dämlich sammeln, denn auch da wurden x-verschiedene in nahezu ähnlicher Bauweise auf die "Jahr"-Märkte der Nationen geschmissen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Gerade bei Daiwa ist das nen Ding der Fast-Unmöglichkeit, da gerade in der Zeit 70er/80er jene Firma wie keine andre auf dem hiesigen Planeten Rollen zurecht gedengelt hat wie nix Gutes


Sehr interessant, was Du da gerade feststellst, als nun lange umtriebiger Tiefen- und Höhlenforscher für diesen Rollenbereich und Generationen.
Fällt mir dazu eben gerade ein, dass die also schon "immer" und auch immer noch voll dabei sind, so tun.

Bei den Spinnruten (nur die gerade mich interessierenden allein) muss ich nun eine regelrechte Stammbaumforschung für nur dieses Jahrtausend allein anfangen. Es kam raus alle 2 Jahre was neues ohne entsprechende Hinweise und Dokumentation.
Da wirste zum Elch beim suchen im Web (Foren, Testpages, usw.) , fast nie Übertragung von Aussagen und Erkenntnissen möglich.
Alle schreiben was, aber keiner weiß, über was für "Stoff" eigentlich.

Bei den Rollen aus dem Stammbaum rückwärts von der verbliebenen aktuellen BG ist es noch verzweigter, aber wenigstens besser (farblich ) sichtbar und besser auflösbar, da wechseln wenigstens mal Buchstaben in den Typnamen.
Aber auch passend zu diesem Thema, du darfst nicht einfach mal nach Daiwa BG suchen, das führt lange nicht zum Ziel.

Wobei man wieder drüber nachdenken kann: Warum?  Warum tut sie so?
Ich schätze mal mit starken Momenten für die Richtigkeit, dass die alten Daiwaisti und die neuen globe-gerideten noch mehr, unbedingt eines vermeiden wollen:
Der Kunde soll sich nicht an die alten Kamellen erinnern und sich damit nicht beschäftigen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (2. Februar 2019)

Naamds,

auch wenn es wohl eher aussichtslos ist,aber hat hier evtl. jemand noch Spulen für die alten EX 2240 und EX 2200-40 (ob andere passen weiß ich leider nicht) rumliegen? Ich habe leider schon zwei von der EX 2240 "gesprengt".


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Februar 2019)

Hehe, bei der BG isses neuerdings wieder perfider seitdem Daiwa die nun auch noch mit Magsealed anbietet.
Ich mein, wer brauch das und wozu dann vorher die Saltist? Hätte man ja auch gleich BG SW nennen können.

Noch nen perfides Beispiel, wie Daiwa schon damals Anfang 80er die Kundschaft durch scheinbar neue Produkte angelockt hat.
Auf dem Bild sieht man eine 4000X, rechts so wie sie ursprünglich das erste Mal erschienen ist, links den Nachfolger, beschriftet mit 4000X2.




Nun könnte man allerhand Vermutungen anstellen wofür die 2 nun stehen könnte.
Daiwa hats ganz easy gemacht, entfernte eine Kunstoffbuchse am Drivegear und ersetzte diese durch ein Kugellager...2 Lager also nennen wir sie einfach mit ner 2 am Ende.
Ansonsten änderte sich nullkomma garnix an der Rolle, sind beide vollkommen identisch....letztere kostete allerdings dann gleich 7$ mehr zur Markteinführung (nur in Europa angeboten).


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2019)

Das ist ja nett, mit oder ohne Kugellager, da kann man ja noch.
So arbeitet Shimano schon lange; seit ich welche aufgemacht habe und ziemlich bis heute.

Von den gezeigten hatte ich eine 1000X, wohl die rechte Modellreihe war es.

Dann gab es auch später eine schwarze X, genauso aussehend. Davon 3 Stk. 2600X stolz auf dem Flohmarkt ergattert, Idee Teile verwenden und vermischen. Die hatte definitiv keine Excenter mehr drin, habe ich schonmal geschrieben.
Sowas kann man auch nur machen, um noch einen Groschen mehr herauszusparen. 
Seit den Jahren u. Typen waren die Rollen auch nicht mehr verbreitet (in NW-Deutschland), so kann man Kunden und Käufer in spe auch vergraulen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2019)

Drehrumbum schrieb:


> Naamds,
> 
> auch wenn es wohl eher aussichtslos ist,aber hat hier evtl. jemand noch Spulen für die alten EX 2240 und EX 2200-40 (ob andere passen weiß ich leider nicht) rumliegen? Ich habe leider schon zwei von der EX 2240 "gesprengt".


Du meinst die Rolle SILSTAR EX 2240 ?
Ohne Bild wird das kaum was:
http://static.limundoslike.com/originalslika-SILSTAR-EX-2240-170325401.jpg

Wenn die Spulen nicht durchhalten, wäre aber ein anderer Einsatz bzw. eine andere Rolle dafür angebracht.
Für schnell mal zu investierende 20€ bekommt man doch schon gebrauchte Rollen mit stabilen Metallspulen.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Februar 2019)

Die schwarzen X....hehe...Daiwa nannte  sie auch Black Diamond in Europa und in Übersee Regal D, beide Modelle sind exakt die gleichen, mit Ausnahme des Schriftzuges.
Also in Europa: 1000X/1300X/1600X/2600X/4000X/7000X
In Übersee: D1000 usw.

Etwas später nannte Daiwa die nochmals mehrfach um, jenach Außenanstrich und Spulenfarbe mal RB(black), RG(gold) oder RS(silver).
DIe erste Jupiter-Serie basiert übrigens auch auf der X-Serie.

Und wenn man jetzt mal richtig unter diverse Hauben schaut, dann könnte man auch behaupten die schwarzen X sind ne ausgebremste BG, und man liegt damit auch nicht falsch.
2 zusätzliche Lager in die schwarze X und man hat ne BG in komplett schwarz ohne blingbling-Spule und Holz-Knob. Das Getriebe der alten BG ist nämlich auch kein Excenter.
Die einzige Rolle der X-Serie mit Excenter war die 7000 und bei der BG die BG90.

Damit nicht genug gab es von der schwarzen X auch eine XBZ in einigen Größen (wobei ich immernoch am rätseln bin wofür das Z stehen mag) und auch spezielle Matchversionen der 1300/1600 (XBM), letztere in UK/FRA/FRG angeboten, verkauft aber fast ausschließlich in UK.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Februar 2019)

Um dir zu folgen mal zeitlich: Die erste BG war dann so frühe 80er, 83/84, die Silver u. Gold u. SS waren weg.
Dass die fast alle keine Excenter haben, stand nicht im Katalog! 

Eigentlich braucht man eine genaue Zeitachse, alle Modelle pro Jahr.
Dann erklärt sich auch einiges mit den Überlappungen.

"Genealogie für die Rollen des fernen Japans" oder so


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Februar 2019)

BG und X-Serie kamen quasi zeitgleich 1981 auf den Markt, die BG löste die bereits zuvor erschienende GS-X(internal trip) ab.
Die ursprüngliche Silver Series (C-Serie) war aber noch nicht weg, die 500C und 700C kamen hinzu, die Produktion der bereits vorhandenen wanderte nach Korea.
Lediglich die GS-9 wurde weiter gebaut, da die BG-90 verzögert und als letzte der Serie rauskam.
Ich könnte sicherlich viele der alten Daiwa-Schiffe mal in eine Zeitachse bringen, bzw. hab ich das für mich pers. schon getan.
Evtl. pack ich das mal bei Gelegenheit hier ins Board.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Februar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn die Spulen nicht durchhalten, wäre aber ein anderer Einsatz bzw. eine andere Rolle dafür angebracht.
> Für schnell mal zu investierende 20€ bekommt man doch schon gebrauchte Rollen mit stabilen Metallspulen.



Die Rolle war vom Aufbau sehr einfach und auch sehr günstig in der Anschaffung.
https://www.reelschematic.com/wp-co...cs/Silstar/SILSTAR SPINNING EX2240(85-23).pdf

Erinnert mich vom Aufbau sehr stark an eine 1500C mit Ausnahme der Heckbremse


----------



## Thomas. (3. Februar 2019)

apropo Flohmarkt, gerade von solch einem wieder gekommen




eigentlich wollte ich nur die Shimano, aber dann  bei der BG ist leider das Silber ab, und die 2600x ist nur ein wenig siffig.


----------



## Thomas. (3. Februar 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Damit nicht genug gab es von der schwarzen X auch eine XBZ in einigen Größen (wobei ich immernoch am rätseln bin wofür das Z stehen mag).


bei der heute gekauften Shimano Custom 6000 dachte ich erst das es die selbe ist die ich schon zu Hause habe, aber nix, das Teil hat wie die Custom EX 6000 den Feststellhebel für die Bremse (da hätten sie mal ein Z hinzufügen sollen)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (3. Februar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Du meinst die Rolle SILSTAR EX 2240 ?
> Ohne Bild wird das kaum was:
> http://static.limundoslike.com/originalslika-SILSTAR-EX-2240-170325401.jpg
> 
> ...



Ja,irgendwie platzen einige beim neu bespulen, auch wenn man äußerlich nichts von Rissen sieht. Ob das bei den 2200-40 wo angeblich ein Graphitanteil drinne ist auch so ist,weiß ich nicht. Ich mag die alten Knatterdinger weil se bei normalem Gebrauch nicht tot zu kriegen sind,nur die Spulen gehen eben langsam aus. Das waren neben den Rollen vom bösen großen Vogel,Snap und weiß der Geier was noch meine ersten "Westrollen". Wahrscheinlich waren die damaligen Wald und Wiesenhändler froh,das die überhaupt noch jemand kaufte. 

@Bimmelrudi : Hatte bei Silstar zuletzt nicht Shakespeare mit herum gerührt? Es gibt ja noch weitere Rollen der EX xxxx wo nur ein anderer Name draufsteht,die aber sonst sehr ähnlich sind.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Februar 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> BG und X-Serie kamen quasi zeitgleich 1981 auf den Markt, die BG löste die bereits zuvor erschienende GS-X(internal trip) ab.
> Die ursprüngliche Silver Series (C-Serie) war aber noch nicht weg, die 500C und 700C kamen hinzu, die Produktion der bereits vorhandenen wanderte nach Korea.



Ich muß mich da nochmal selbst korrigieren.
Die schwarze X-Serie (auch XB genannt) kam bereits 1979 raus, zumindest in UK.
1980 kamen dazu noch die beiden speziellen Matchversionen 1300/1600XBM hinzu. Diese waren ansich identisch mit ihren Schwestermodellen (Übersetzung gleich), wurden allerdings mit je 2 Matchspulen ausgeliefert (100yds 2lb) und waren damit etwa 1oz dann leichter.
Die BG wurde in UK ebenfalls 1979 eingeführt, als erstes europ. Land. In Deutschland erschien sie tatsächlich erst 1981.

@thomas: Wegen der Shimano Custom 6000 mach ich mich mal schlau 
Die 2600X willste nicht wieder los werden oder?  Bin immernoch auf der Suche nach den schwarzen 2600X, 4000X und vor allem der 7000X.


@Drehrumbum : Zu der Zeit ab 1984 (vorher gabs Silstar gar nicht in Europa als Vertrieb) war Shakespeare schon lange nicht mehr eigenständig, sondern lediglich ein Label unter vielen. Allerdings stimmt es schon das auch Silstar einige Modelle auch als OEM vertrieb, die dann umgelabelt waren. Ist ja heute auch nicht anders, eins der bekanntesten Beispiele dafür hierzulande wäre ne Ryobi Zauber und deren Clone....wobei die auch nichtmal von Ryobi selbst kam, sondern aus irgendeinem OEM-Stall. Mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wohl der Verkaufsschlager schlechthin jener Firma, denn nahezu jeder hat davon nen Clone vertrieben wenn man die beiden großen dabei mal außen vor lässt.


----------



## Thomas. (3. Februar 2019)

@thomas: Wegen der Shimano Custom 6000 mach ich mich mal schlau
Die 2600X willste nicht wieder los werden oder?  Bin immernoch auf der Suche nach den schwarzen 2600X, 4000X und vor allem der 7000X.

sollst du haben  schick mir noch mal deine Adresse.
ich will ja nur noch die C vollständig haben, dann habe ich von Daiwa genug



man sollte mal nee Flohmarkt Rollen WhatsApp Gruppe eröffnen der gute Mann hatte noch einige schöne DAM und Shakesp. Rollen


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Februar 2019)

Was fehlt dir denn von der C noch? Vielleicht hab ich ja was schönes daraus als Gegenleistung.

Sofern du die Unterhaltung zur Banax nicht schon gelöscht hast, müßtest dort auch noch meine Adresse finden. Ansonsten beam ich sie dir nochmal rüber


----------



## Thomas. (3. Februar 2019)

jau habe ich noch, von der c habe ich nur die 7000,4000,2600 aber noch 2 unter Beobachtung 
Rolle geht Dienstag raus.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Februar 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die 2600X willste nicht wieder los werden oder?  Bin immernoch auf der Suche nach den schwarzen 2600X, 4000X und vor allem der 7000X.


Also doch nicht Black Diamond oder so.
Ich hatte ja mal 3, aber die waren im Lack noch mehr abgestoßen.

Was willst mit der so ganz ohne Excenter? 

Wobei, farblich sind die einfach die beste Variante - finde ich.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Februar 2019)

Doch die hießen in Europa Black Diamond, auf dem Typenschild steht dennoch nur Zahl + X.
Auf der Kartonage steht dann "Black Diamond Special"...die Kartonage war in Silber gehalten.

Ich will damit nicht fischen, ich versuche nur eine Serie zu komplettieren.

Sigmas und auch die kl. Ambidex hatten auch nie Excenter


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Februar 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Doch die hießen in Europa Black Diamond, auf dem Typenschild steht dennoch nur Zahl + X.
> Auf der Kartonage steht dann "Black Diamond Special"...die Kartonage war in Silber gehalten.


Das kommt davon, wenn man auf dem Flohmarkt ohne Karton gekauft hat: Echer Informationsverlust 


Bei den Sigmas schon, tw. ab 40 und die größeren ab 50 .

Aber so ein Excenter wird vielfach nur überbewertet, im Sinne der Daiwa Werbung vom Crosswrapping kann die Rolle ohne Excenterrad auch als
"Super High Reliabilty Fast Crosswap" bewerben.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Februar 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Aber so ein Excenter wird vielfach nur überbewertet, im Sinne der Daiwa Werbung vom Crosswrapping kann die Rolle ohne Excenterrad auch als
> "Super High Reliabilty Fast Crosswap" bewerben.



Hehe, damals war Daiwa aber noch ausgesprochen sparsam mit Phantasienamen....im Gegensatz zu heute


----------



## Wollebre (4. Februar 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Die schwarzen X....hehe...Daiwa nannte  sie auch Black Diamond in Europa und in Übersee Regal D, beide Modelle sind exakt die gleichen, mit Ausnahme des Schriftzuges.
> Also in Europa: 1000X/1300X/1600X/2600X/4000X/7000X
> In Übersee: D1000 usw.
> 
> ...




Lt. den mir vorliegenden Schematics hat die BG-90 ein Exenterrad. Alle kleineren Modelle nicht
Das Vorgängermodell GS-9 hat auch schon ein Exenterrad


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. Februar 2019)

Richtig, schrieb ich ja auch schon vorher.

Das direkte Vorgängermodell der BG90 war allerdings die Nachfolgerversion der GS-9, die GS-90.


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Februar 2019)

Mal ne Frage: wonach geht ihr bevor ihr bei epay eine alte Rolle kauft? Anhand des Fotos und dann das Prinzip Hoffnung oder gibt es Tricks wie man müll von funktional auf Anhieb erkennen kann?
Damit meine ich nicht "das fehlen der spule ist ein Indiz für eingeschränkte funktion"


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Februar 2019)

-- hier tat sich was überflüssiges reinschummeln --


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. Februar 2019)

Nicht ganz einfach zu beantworten.
Für mich persönlich gibt es da mehrere Kriterien.

1. Anzahl der eingestellten Bilder.
Seh ich da nur ein einziges Bild, womöglich noch unscharf oder schlechter Aufnahmewinkel, ist das schonmal nen Zeichen für angebrachte Skepsis. Denn auf einem einzigen Bild sehe ich halt die Rolle nicht von allen Seiten und mögl. Details bleiben mir so verborgen.
2. optischer Eindruck.
Ich gugg mir die Bilder an um schon von vornherein zu entscheiden, ob die Rolle von Interesse sein kann oder eben nicht. Ist sie total versifft, sind rostige Stellen zu sehen, Schrauben ausgenudelt, fehlen äußere Bauteile oder hängen seltsam/schief, wurden äußere Teile mit scharfen Werkzeugen bearbeitet etc. etc.
Das sind für mich ganz wichtige Punkte, ob ich ein Kauf überhaupt in Erwägung ziehe oder das Ding ignoriere.
3. Beschreibung des Verkäufers.
Auch das ist nicht ganz unwichtig, obwohl man oftmals davon ausgehen muss, das die entsprechenden Verkäufer eher keine Ahnung von der Materie haben bei dem was sie da so schreiben.
Nicht selten ist das aber auch sehr bewusst so gemacht oder es stehen einfach Floskeln drin, die man bei allen Angeboten des gleichen Verkäufers dann findet.
4. Preise
Auch das ist ein wesentlicher Punkt
Es gibt genug angebotene Rollen, die völlig übertrieben angeboten werden, selbst im absoluten Bestzustand. Den findet man aber eher selten, auch wenn das oft so suggeriert wird.
Man beobachte einfach mal ne Weile den Markt nach den Wunschobjekten und schaue auf die erzielten Preise. Dann hat man zumindest schonmal ungefähr ne Leitlinie was nötig sein könnte und setzt sich auch selbst nen Limit.
Ich sehe es quasi in jeder Auktion das man sich mit diversen Spaßbietern bespaßen darf, da sind eigene Limits sehr wichtig, sonst verliert man ganz schnell die Kontrolle.
Auch das div. Verkäufer mehrere Accounts nutzen um ihre Preise künstlich nach oben zu jubeln ist allgegenwärtige Praxis und wird von ebay ignoriert.
Es schadet also in keinster Weise, sich auch mal die Bewertungen des Verkäufers genauer anzuschauen, wer bei ihm gekauft hat, wie oft das gleiche Produkt wieder angeboten wird, ob die Bewertungen wirklich vom Verkauf stammen oder durch eigene Käufe.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Februar 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: wonach geht ihr bevor ihr bei epay eine alte Rolle kauft? Anhand des Fotos und dann das Prinzip Hoffnung oder gibt es Tricks wie man müll von funktional auf Anhieb erkennen kann?


In Kurzfassung:
Grundsätzliche Modellstabilität+Qualität, Optik, Fotos, Beschreibung absuchen nach der noch-Funktion, 
Verkäufer mit Detailanfrage anschreiben, nochmal genau nachfragen, zusichern lassen.


----------



## Thomas. (4. Februar 2019)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Auch das div. Verkäufer mehrere Accounts nutzen um ihre Preise künstlich nach oben zu jubeln ist allgegenwärtige Praxis und wird von ebay ignoriert.
> Es schadet also in keinster Weise, sich auch mal die Bewertungen des Verkäufers genauer anzuschauen, wer bei ihm gekauft hat, wie oft das gleiche Produkt wieder angeboten wird, ob die Bewertungen wirklich vom Verkauf stammen oder durch eigene Käufe.



oh ja und da gibt es einen ganz besonderen(Bimmelrudi weiß wenn ich meine) wenn man sich die Gebote mal anschaut fällt das sogar einen Blinden mit nem Krückstock auf. leider hat der Sack oft interessante Rollen, aber ich habe es sein gelassen bei ihm mit zu bieten.


----------



## Bilch (24. Februar 2020)

Habe diesen YT Kanal (Tallshrew Fishing) gefunden, in dem viele interessante alte Rollen vorgestellt sind.

Und dieser Indonesier beweist, wozu diese Rollen immer noch fähig sind.


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. März 2020)

Kennt von euch einer die Rollenfirma, die ihre Rollen mit dem Namen Commander gelabelt hat. Rollennummern beginnen dann mit S-S. Rolle ist Made in Japan.


----------



## Thomas. (7. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kennt von euch einer die Rollenfirma, die ihre Rollen mit dem Namen Commander gelabelt hat. Rollennummern beginnen dann mit S-S. Rolle ist Made in Japan.
> Anhang anzeigen 339992
> Anhang anzeigen 339993



als Kind sagte meine Oma immer zu mir, Jung du schleppst auch alles mit nach Haus.
wie so denke ich gerade an dich


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. März 2020)

@Thomas. Für 2,50 € konnte ich es nicht lassen, einfach weil unbekannt.


----------



## Thomas. (7. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @Thomas. Für 2,50 € konnte ich es nicht lassen, einfach weil unbekannt.


die ausreden sind mir auch bekannt, alles richtig gemacht


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. März 2020)

Die hier war auch sehr günstig, und das sie noch so top in Ordnung ist.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. März 2020)

Wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit Olympic oder Daiwa gebaut haben...von den beiden gibt es dermaßen viele Auftragsrollen für Laden xyz, die kann man unmöglich alle zusammentragen.

Ich hab mal vor einiger Zeit angefangen damit sie zählen, als ich die 100 überschritten hatte, habe ich es sein lassen.
Ich gehe von 300 Minimum aus allein für die westliche Welt.


----------



## Chief Brolly (7. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die hier war auch sehr günstig, und das sie noch so top in Ordnung ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diese Quick kenne ich noch aus nem alten DAM Katalog, frühe 80er Jahre... 
Habe auch eine aus der Zeit!


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. März 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Diese Quick kenne ich noch aus nem alten DAM Katalog, frühe 80er Jahre...
> Habe auch eine aus der Zeit!


Deine wurde ab 1981 verkauft, meine schon ab 1967.bis 1973. Also 10 Jahre älteres Modell.


----------



## Chief Brolly (7. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Deine wurde ab 1981 verkauft, meine schon ab 1967.bis 1973. Also 10 Jahre älteres Modell.


 
Aha, trotzdem wurde dieser Rollentyp von Dir in wahrscheinlich verbesserter, aber in der Farbe gleich, auch noch in den 80igern von DAM verkauft. 
Kann mich noch an die Abbildungen im Katalog Anfang der 80er erinnern, war ja eine gute Allround-Rolle mit bewährter Technik! 

Kann mich auch gut noch an die Rollen erinnern, die die Bügelumschlagfunktion außen am Rollenfuß hatten....


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. März 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Aha, trotzdem wurde dieser Rollentyp von Dir in wahrscheinlich verbesserter, aber in der Farbe gleich, auch noch in den 80igern von DAM verkauft.




Ja, das waren die Nachfolger der Quick Finessa, die Quick Finessa N, gebaut von 1974 - 1982.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. März 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Aha, trotzdem wurde dieser Rollentyp von Dir in wahrscheinlich verbesserter, aber in der Farbe gleich, auch noch in den 80igern von DAM verkauft.
> Kann mich noch an die Abbildungen im Katalog Anfang der 80er erinnern


Die Gehäuse in der einfachen schlichten Form (senkrechte Seiten) in schwarz und rauh/Hammerschlageffekt hatten sie lange,
auch schon vor den letzten Modellen:
Finessa 110-550, Finessa 110N-550N, Quick 1000-5000, Quick Finessa 110P-550P, Quick 1001-5001, Quick 1002-5002.

Mit den vor Finessa-N kenne ich mich aber nicht aus, bzw. habe sie bewußt ausgeblendet, weil für mich wg. starken technischen Defiziten nicht mehr angelbar.



Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Kann mich auch gut noch an die Rollen erinnern, die die Bügelumschlagfunktion außen am Rollenfuß hatten....


Nicht bei DAM in der Toplinie Famile Quick-Finessa+100Xer.
Daiwa und Shakespeare/Ohmori zuerst ja, dann nach DAM auch Innenauslösung. Wobei ich den ersten Außenumschlag der Überwurfspulen-Rollen sehr mag, auch als Griff-Fingerstütze. 

DAM baute nach der Quick 1002 Serie ab, es gab es Asia-Importe wie SLS und die berühmte DAM-Qualität ging immer weiter bergab.
Was gerade auch Sammler-mäßig eine klare Zäsur bedeutet.


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. März 2020)

Chief Brolly schrieb:


> Kann mich auch gut noch an die Rollen erinnern, die die Bügelumschlagfunktion außen am Rollenfuß hatten



Könnten auch die silbernen Daiwas gewesen sein, die schwarzen auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. März 2020)

Jupp, die lange Variantenreihe der Daiwa Silver markiert die Zeit Außenumschlag, die Daiwa X hatten dann Innenumschlag.
Und wurden schwarz, wie am Übergang in die 80er sehr verbreitet, DAM hatte es schon (fast) immer, Daiwa hatte die SS als Top-End eingeführt, Shakespeare/Ohmori mischte den Markt mit der Sigma vollends auf.
Der anspruchsvoll gewordene Angler (wie ich auch) kam auf den wohlfeinen Schwarz Tarnung Kombinierbarkeit Trip.

Wunderfeine Zeit des Rollenhöchststandes, wo über Qualitätsvergleiche, Leistungswerte und Höchstleistung verkauft wurde, sowie die Werbung gerne mal lebenslang verhieß. "Die Rolle fürs Leben"
Wer bunt+metallic will, geht von 80 in die 70er zurück, Topend-Rolexglitter waren eindeutig die goldenen Daiwa GS.
Wer schwarz will, geht über die lange DAM-Linie oder eben in die 80er Jahre aufwärts rein.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (7. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wer bunt+metallic will, geht von 80 in die 70er zurück, Topend-Rolexglitter waren eindeutig die goldenen Daiwa GS.



Da war Daiwa mit den GS aber keine Ausnahme, eher ne Randerscheinung.
Gut, hier in Europa kennt man vorrangig halt nur die, in Übersee spielte allerdings Zebco noch gewaltig mit...die 6000 Serie war ebenfalls komplett goldig.
Und in Asien waren quasi alle besseren Modelle von quasi jedem Hersteller mit den gravierten Bandarolen tätowiert, die einst die Daiwa SS-Serie mal mitbrachte.
Das galt zu der Zeit vermutlich dort als hipp und chic.

Ich werd mal versuchen in der nächsten Zeit, zumindest für die allseits bekannten alten Daiwa-Serien , etwas zu verfassen.
Unter vielen herrscht halt immernoch reichlich Unwissenheit, was zu einer Silver Series gehört und was nicht, wie die GS-Modelle dazu passen, welche Serien daraus folgten, verändert wurden usw.
Das wird gewiss in mehrere Threads dann passieren, einfach um eine gewisse Übersicht auch zu haben.
Es sind zwar durchaus viele Informationen im Board bereits present, aber halt auch oft irgendwo im nirgendwo. Und gerade bei Daiwa findet man im Web quasi nichts an gesammeltem Wissen an einem Ort, nein, da muß man sehr lange Heuhaufen durchleuchten.


----------



## Thomas. (7. März 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Da war Daiwa mit den GS aber keine Ausnahme, eher ne Randerscheinung.



eine wunderschöne Randerscheinung oder die schönste Randerscheinung aber nicht ne Randerscheinung


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. März 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Ich werd mal versuchen in der nächsten Zeit, zumindest für die allseits bekannten alten Daiwa-Serien , etwas zu verfassen.
> Unter vielen herrscht halt immernoch reichlich Unwissenheit, was zu einer Silver Series gehört und was nicht, wie die GS-Modelle dazu passen, welche Serien daraus folgten, verändert wurden usw.
> 
> Und gerade bei Daiwa findet man im Web quasi nichts an gesammeltem Wissen an einem Ort, nein, da muß man sehr lange Heuhaufen durchleuchten.


Da bist du mit jahrelanger Verfolgung und Datensammlung bestens zu aufgestellt! 

Wir werden zwar nicht die ganze Welt der Angelanthologien u. -chronologien schaffen, von der Vielfalt her chancenlos,
aber einige interessante und mehrere Leuts sehr interessierende Bereiche wäre zu wunderschön.


----------



## Bilch (7. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Die hier war auch sehr günstig, und das sie noch so top in Ordnung ist.


Ich habe bemerkt, dass die 330 und 550 am häufigsten sind und dafür auch relativ günstig zu bekommen. Die 110 usw. und auch die Schnellgang-Modelle sind etwas teurer.



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Mit den vor Finessa-N kenne ich mich aber nicht aus, bzw. habe sie bewußt ausgeblendet, weil für mich wg. starken technischen Defiziten nicht mehr angelbar.


Nur die Finessa 110-550N oder auch die erste Finessa 110-550?

Welche technischen Defizite meinst Du? Schnurlaufröllchen, dass sich nicht dreht? Schnurfangbügel, den man mit der Hand nicht umklappen kann? Eine relativ unpräzise Bremse? Oder noch was?



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Finessa 110-550, Finessa 110N-550N, Quick 1000-5000, Quick Finessa 110P-550P, Quick 1001-5001, Quick 1002-5002.


Eigentlich gab es keine 1002-5002 Serie. Die 1001-5001 Serie kam 1980 auf den Markt. 1983 wurden die 1401, 2001 und 3001 durch 1202, 2002 und 3002 erstezt, die eine Plastikspule hatten. Die 1001, 4001 und 5001 wurden fast unverendert weiter produziert, ich glaube bis 1993.


----------



## Hecht100+ (7. März 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> ich glaube bis 1993



Und ich meine, ab 94 kamen dann die Quick Royal auf den Markt als neue Non Plus Ultra.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. März 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Nur die Finessa 110-550N oder auch die erste Finessa 110-550?
> 
> Welche technischen Defizite meinst Du? Schnurlaufröllchen, dass sich nicht dreht? Schnurfangbügel, den man mit der Hand nicht umklappen kann? Eine relativ unpräzise Bremse? Oder noch was?


Alle Faktoren ja, wobei unterschiedlich schwerwiegend. +Rücklaufsperre.

Die erste Finessa 110-550 hatte die Rücklaufsperre aber noch am Großrad, was mit der Finessa 110-550N geändert wurde, die hat sogar eine sehr große Rücklaufsperrenkonstruktion, wo der Rotor innen als Sperrritzel funktioniert.
Hab ich aus dem Forum hier, und mir deswegen einige N überhaupt gekauft, und auch nachgeguckt.

Der feste Schnurlaufführer ohne Röllchen macht sie alle für Geflecht unbrauchbar, und für feinen Monofil für mich auch, wo ich weit Schnur rauslassen will und echte Schnurlängen einkurbele. Vor den Füßen auf Nahdistanz wäre was anderes, da macht so eine Schnurführung wenig negatives.
Dickes Monofil beispielsweise Grundangeln auf Karpfen oder auch nahes Hechtfischen wäre was, dazu sollte die Rücklaufsperre aber was aushalten, und das tut die der N Getriebeentlastend. Deshalb ein echter Vorteil zu ihrer Vorgängerschwester ohne N.

Das Schließen des Schnurfangbügel nur durch Kurbeldrehung macht sie fürs Stippen und Floaten unbrauchbar, daher kommt überhaupt die vielfache Abneigung gegen Statios.

Die Bremse der Finessa N habe ich noch nicht weiter ausprobiert, die Spule aus Kunststoff ist auch recht schwach gebaut.
Das alles spricht für eine Überdimensionierung der aufgespulten Schnur, wegen Abbrieb und ruckeliger Bremsüberlast, was man mit Monofil und einer vernünftig gleichmäßig ausfedernden Rute eben zum eher Nahbereichs-orientierten Ansitzangeln gut zusammenstellen und einsetzen kann.

An sich modern voll brauchbar sind erst die ab der Quick 1000, die hatte ich früher auch nur auf dem Schirm.
Recht zeitgleich und parallel zur blauen Shakespeare Ambidex und Daiwa Silver auf den Markt gekommen, und diese in ihrer überwältigenden Markpräsenz in DE läuteten definitiv ein vollkommen neues Rollenzeitalter ein.
Wie dann Shimano mit den ersten Stella's nach 1993 unter Ausnutzung der Einführung der neuen Dyneema-Schnüre wieder.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (8. März 2020)

@Hecht100+ 

Die Rolle kenne ich zwar nicht doch geh ich aufgrund der Bauart und den verwendeten Materialien davon aus das sie Anfangs der 70er gebaut wurde.
Wie @Bimmelrudi schon schrieb gab es eine vielzahl gleicher Rollen wie z.B. Fisherman, Turbo etc.


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. März 2020)

Nach etlichen Recherchen , die Commander S-S 37 ist baugleich mit der Noris Sport 2109. Nachdem ich sie auseinander genommen habe, standen auf der Spule und im Gehäuse der Name Sugita. Durch Vergleich mit Bildern ist es wohl die Sugita Gantel 4A, die dann auch umgelabelt wurde. Sugita baute für Noris / Shakespeare Rollen, ebenso wie Omori. 

Diese Rolle hat eine Bügelumschlagfeder, die jeder guten Mausefalle zu Ehren gereichen würde. Was auch auffällt ist, das die Rücklaufsperre nicht in einem Sägezahnradkranz, sondern in einem Blockzahnrad greift. 

Beim Reinigen ging leider die ganze Farbe des Alugehäusedeckels ab, so das ich sie neu lackiert habe. Laut Internet wird ihr Baujahr schon um die Mitte der 60er Jahre sein.



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Einzelteile der Rolle


	

		
			
		

		
	
  Spule von unten


	

		
			
		

		
	
  So sah die Vorderseite auch aus, komplette Farbe ab, überhaupt keine Grundierung auf dem Alublech.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Rolle von Innen


	

		
			
		

		
	
 fertige Rolle, Anthrazit-Grau Metallic

Was für mich ein erstaunliches Ergebnis war, das auch Noris damals schon in Japan seine Rollen hat fertigen lassen, bevor sie durch Shakespeare übernommen wurden. Ich werde diese Rolle dann demnächst auch einmal an der Noris-Gloria-Rute hängen, von Alter her passen die beiden ja wohl zusammen.


----------



## Jason (8. März 2020)

@Hecht100+ als du gefragt hattest, ob jemand was zu Der Commander sagen könnte, habe ich in meinen Katalogen nachgesehen, weil sie mir sehr bekannt vorkam. konnte aber nichts ausfindig machen. Aber nun weiß ich, warum sie mir bekannt vorkam. Sie ist also baugleich mit der Noris Sport 2109. So eine habe ich als Ersatzteilträger. Gewisse Dinge sind immer etwas undurchsichtig. 
Diese Rolle wird bestimmt sich sehr gut an deiner Gloria machen. Was sonst auch. Eine Neumoderne Rolle kannst du mit der Rute nicht paaren. Bilder sind erwünscht.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. März 2020)

@jason 1 Aber erst muß die Gloria gerade werden, wird noch was dauern. Aber man kann es sehen, es wird was.


----------



## Jason (8. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @jason 1 Aber erst muß die Gloria gerade werden, wird noch was dauern. Aber man kann es sehen, es wird was.


Auf die Art und Weise, wie du sie richtest, ist es viel effektiver als sie entgegengesetzt an die Wand stellen. Ich eine gute Idee, wie du das machst.   Diese Idee kannst du ja mal bebildert preisgeben, falls jemand das gleiche Problem hat.

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (8. März 2020)

@jason 1 Muß aber erst geklappt haben, will nichts falsches verbreiten. Sieht aber schon wirklich gut aus. War auch schon auf die Idee mit Wärme gekommen, war mir aber zu heikel.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (9. März 2020)

@Hecht100+ 
Da hab ich mcih etwas in der Zeit vertan, bei geöffneten Deckel wäre eine Bestimmung etwas leichter gewesen.
Schön das du die Rolle wider so hinbekommen hast. 

Bei Gloria gehe ich mal von einer DAM Gloria aus oder? Eine graue Vollglasrute mit Cromringen und Damlogo auf dem Korkgriff.


----------



## Bilch (9. März 2020)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> @Hecht100+
> Bei Gloria gehe ich mal von einer DAM Gloria aus oder? Eine graue Vollglasrute mit Cromringen und Damlogo auf dem Korkgriff.






Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich werde diese Rolle dann demnächst auch einmal an der *Noris-Gloria-Rute* hängen, von Alter her passen die beiden ja wohl zusammen.


Von der Rute gibt es schon einen schönen Bericht.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (9. März 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Von der Rute gibt es schon einen schönen Bericht.



Oh da hab ich glatt was übersehen........alt werde.
Es gab aber auch eine DAM Gloria die in der Zeit der Grünen Serie gebaut wurde. Meine erste Rute die mir mein Vater zum Anfangen gegeben hat.
An dieser Rute war dann ebenfalls eine DAM Quick 78 die wenig später durch eine Noris Shakespeare Standard 2009 ersetzt wurde. Meine Begeisterung für altes Angelgerät wurde also schon in meine Anfangsjahren des Angelns endfacht


----------



## Thomas. (10. März 2020)

mal nee frage zu Rollen aus den Jahren ende 1970 bis ende 1990 da hat doch eigentlich jeder der namenhaften Hersteller irgend eine Top Rolle raus gebracht oder zumindest eine die gut aus sah, ich finde auch von jedem ein zwei Modelle, aber nicht von Silstar kann mir vielleicht jemand weiter helfen?


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. März 2020)

Kurz gesagt, kannst du auch nicht finden.
Silstar etablierte sich erst in den frühen 90ern.

Ich kann es dir etwas genauer heute Abend schreiben, wenn ich von Arbeit heim komme


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> oder zumindest eine die gut aus sah



Eine tolle Silstar Rolle ist mir dann noch eingefallen, sitzt an einer meiner Karpfenruten, die Silstar MT60 Long stroke. Graphit-Gehäuse, 2faches Oscillations-System, Langspule, Übersetzung 1:4,2, fast 300 mtr. 0,35 mm Schnurfassung, und damals konnte man sie auch mit einer goldenen Aluspule bekommen. Und besonders erwähnenswert ist der riesige Schnurfangbügel, der würde auch für zwei Spulen reichen. Ach ja, zwei Kugerllager hat das Schätzchen.




Es ist natürlich die rechte, so als Größenvergleich zu einer Daiwa C7000.

Edit: Sie funktioniert auch mit geflochtener Schnur.


----------



## Thomas. (10. März 2020)

watt ein Brocken mit Goldspule habe ich sie auch mal gesehen aber nicht im vergleich mit na 7000er, aber ich dachte mehr so in Richtung 1000-3000, hätte ich mal dabei schreiben sollen  Heckbremse wäre auch schön


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. März 2020)

Der Bildvergleich mit der 7000 ist schön köstlich und lässt die Frage nach dem wirklich sinnvollen Einsatzzweck einer solchen Kunststoffkonstruktion hochkommen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. März 2020)

Jetzt fängt er auch noch mit Heckbremser an, 1000 bis 3000 ist ja schon kritisch, da braucht man ja eine Lupe beim Basteln.

Aber hier eine der für mich schönsten Ryobis, DX Powerfull No. 5. Außenanschlag, zeitlos schwarz-silber und....
	

		
			
		

		
	





Edit: @Thomas. _Ich denke an den Spruch deiner Großmutter._


----------



## Thomas. (10. März 2020)

ob du es glaubst oder nicht, wo ich mir gestern die Daiwa geholt habe, hatte er eine Powerfull da, sehr schöne Rolle könnte ich mich sofort für begeistern aber ich habe erst mal noch andere Rollensuchbaustellen.
Heckbremse ist doch schick, ich such noch eine für meine Silstar Picker


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Der Bildvergleich mit der 7000 ist schön köstlich und lässt die Frage nach dem wirklich sinnvollen Einsatzzweck einer solchen Kunststoffkonstruktion hochkommen.



Vorallem täuscht die Bildverzerrung...die 7000C hat durchaus die größere Schnurkapazität wie dieser Vollplastikbomber der letzten Silstar-Jahre, 1996 wurde Silstar (Europe, nicht der Mutterkonzern in Korea!) schließlich verkauft und verschwand komplett vom europäischen Markt.

Solche großen Plastikrollen kennt man aber auch von anderen Firmen wie zb auch DAM...die BC-Serie zb, ging rauf bis zum 80er Modell.

@Thomas. : google mal nach den Silstar Serien CX, DX, EX, FX...sind alles Heckbremsler gewesen von ca. Ende 80er bis ca. 93/94. Ist aber nix dolles, Rollen hatte Silstar eigentlich nie was im oberen Bereich wenn man mal von den ersten Baitrunnern absieht.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> ob du es glaubst oder nicht, wo ich mir gestern die Daiwa geholt habe, hatte er eine Powerfull da, sehr schöne Rolle könnte ich mich sofort für begeistern aber ich habe erst mal noch andere Rollensuchbaustellen.
> Heckbremse ist doch schick, ich such noch eine für meine Silstar Picker


Was hältst du von einer schlichten Eurostar GSM mit erstaunlich gut funktionierender Bremse an deiner Silstar?
Dass eine Heckbremse in Quick-Response auf einen echten Full-Run insbesondere an einer kurzen Rute sinnvoll ist, braucht man nicht lange erörtern.


			https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NzY1WDEwMjQ=/z/wuoAAOSwyKleCM9~/$_84.JPG
		

Hab' einen ganzen Haufen in klein und mittelgroß, und zudem sind die quasi neu und länger arbeitslos.


----------



## Thomas. (10. März 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> @Thomas. : google mal nach den Silstar Serien CX, DX, EX, FX...sind alles Heckbremsler gewesen von ca. Ende 80er bis ca. 93/94. Ist aber nix dolles, Rollen hatte Silstar eigentlich nie was im oberen Bereich wenn man mal von den ersten Baitrunnern absieht.



danke, ich glaube eine DX könnte es werden, nee kleine Baitrunnern hätte ich 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 ist aber nix für nee Picker



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Was hältst du von einer schlichten Eurostar GSM mit erstaunlich gut funktionierender Bremse an deiner Silstar?
> Dass eine Heckbremse in Quick-Response auf einen echten Full-Run insbesondere an einer kurzen Rute sinnvoll ist, braucht man nicht lange erörtern.
> 
> 
> ...



danke für dein Angebot, aber die Kurbel mit Kontergewicht geht bei keiner Rolle der Welt, ist genau das Gegenteil von Schieberollenhalter


----------



## Nordlichtangler (10. März 2020)

Für den Einsatz Grundangeln ist mir das verständlich.

Ich muss mal schauen, wie gut das wegsägen geht ...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. März 2020)

So wieder daheime, kann ich etwas mal zu Silstar schreiben.

Zuerst einmal, Silstar ist nicht gleich Silstar...klingt bescheuert, ist aber so und sollte man definitiv wissen, wenn man altes Tackle sucht.
Das was wir hier in Deutschland unter Silstar kennen und kannten, ist ein eigens geschaffener Vertrieb gewesen, der mit Silstar in Südkorea soviel zu tun hat wie Teewurst mit einem Heißgetränk.
Silstar Südkorea hat noch nie eine Rolle selbst gebaut, das sind geniale Rutenbauer (vorallem Kopfruten), aber Rollen können und wollen sie nicht.
Vielmehr haben sie bauen lassen von einem der größten Rollenbauer in Korea..ich denke @Thomas. du weißt wahrscheinlich wen ich damit meine. Später dann auch nur noch in China.

An Rollen gab es quasi nur 2 Linien, eine mit Front- (xT) und eine mit Heckbremse (xX).
Das kleine x in den Klammern kann man durch Buchstaben des Alphabets ersetzen, welche schlicht und einfach die jeweilige Generation darstellen.
Es fing also alles mal bei AT/AX an...eine CT/CX war um 1990 rum käuflich erwerbbar..eine MT demnach um einiges an Jahren später, möglichwerweise auch schon deutlich nach 1996 und demnach dann auch keine Silstar-Produktion mehr, sondern nur noch Label wie später auch zb Ryobi.
Genaue Jahre kann ich leider nicht abstecken, die AT/AX wird aber mit Beginn 1984 am Markt gewesen sein.
Das es eine CT 1990 gab weiß ich mit Bestimmtheit, denn es war meine erste Westrolle gekauft mit Begrüßungsgeld.
Eine FX35 nannte ich ca. 1992 mein Eigen, bis ich die gegenseitige Feststellschraube der Kurbel nachts mal verloren hatte.

Selbst wenn man nun davon ausgeht, das die Generationszyklen sich deutlichst verkürzten, wird die MT schätzungsweise frühestens Mitte 90er sein...ein Blick auf den Rollenfuss könnte etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen.
Vom optischen Erscheinungsbild haben sie mit einigen anderen Rollen hier und da Gemeinsamkeiten, ich sehe da durchaus Parallelen zu Modellen mit Label (schreib ich ganz bewußt so) ABU und Mitchell.

Ansonsten gab es noch einige Baitrunner-Modelle, die auch heute noch gesucht sind, wenn der Zustand halt stimmt.


Also wenn man sich für Silstar interessiert, dann wohl eher für Ruten.


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. März 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Selbst wenn man nun davon ausgeht, das die Generationszyklen sich deutlichst verkürzten, wird die MT schätzungsweise frühestens Mitte 90er sein...ein Blick auf den Rollenfuss könnte etwas Licht ins Dunkel bringen.


Ich habe nichts auf dem Rollenfuss gefunden, leider. Nach was sollte man schauen??


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts auf dem Rollenfuss gefunden, leider. Nach was sollte man schauen??



Wenn da gar nix mehr drauf steht, dann ist das Ding wohl nichtmal 20 Jahre alt.
Bei Silstar Rollen bis 1996 stand noch drauf "Made in Korea/Süd Korea", danach Made in "China/Vietnam/Taiwan".
Wenn selbst letzteres nicht mehr drauf steht...dann ist es wohl doch deutlich moderner und eher aus der Grabbelkiste.

EDIT: Was allerdings dagegen spricht, ist das kleine Schnurlaufröllchen.
Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre, war es so um 1999/2000 rum, als die Hersteller immer mehr ihren Rollen große und kugelgelagerte Schnurroller verpassten.
Ich kann mich jedenfalls noch leicht daran erinnern wie ich 1999 neben einer Cormoran BlackStar CM auch eine passend kleine Rolle namens Okuma Fina in Kassel für Schweinegeld gekauft hatte.
Die Rolle hatte jedenfalls schon ein kugelgelagertes Schnurlaufröllchen, entsprechend groß kam es auch daher. Die Rolle lebt übrigens immernoch, habe sie aber vor 2 Jahren meinem Bruder überlassen, da ich keine Verwendung mehr für  habe (er am FoPu aber schon)
Deine Silstar hat noch die alte kleine Bauform, ich weiß allerdings nicht wie lange die noch verbaut wurden.

Was wiederrum gegen eine frühe Zeit spricht ist die Form der Rolle. Silstar Rollen hatten eigentlich immer irgendwie ein markantes kantiges Ausssehen.
Ich kann mich jedenfalls nur an ein Modell erinnern, welches sehr viel Ähnlichkeiten mit den Shimano Aero's hatte..das müßte so Mitte 90er gewesen sein, mein Bruder hatte so eine Rolle mal.
Ich kann dir aber leider nicht mehr sagen welches Modell es genau war, Kataloge hab ich von Silstar nichts.


----------



## Hecht100+ (10. März 2020)

Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Wenn selbst letzteres nicht mehr drauf steht...dann ist es wohl doch deutlich moderner und eher aus der Grabbelkiste.



Nein, steht nichts drauf. Habe aber auch gar keine Erinnerung wann ich sie gekauft habe.


----------



## Thomas. (10. März 2020)

wie immer sehr interessant und aufschlussreich besten dank, also wurde meine zwei Silstar BR von Banax/Brando gebaut da sie auf dem Fuß Korea stehen haben.
ich habe bei Googele(Bilder) eine Silstar gefunden die mir sehr zusagt und auch Ähnlichkeiten mit alten Shimanos hat, leider ist des Bild so klein das ich nicht lesen kann welches Modell es ist.


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. März 2020)

Ich habe heute aus Langeweile mal eine River 300 auseinander genommen und werde sie dann nachher wieder zusammenbauen. Was mir besonders auffiel, auch diese Rolle wurde damals ( 1968 ) in Japan von der Firma Sugita hergestellt,wie die kleinen Gußabzeichen in der Rolle bzw. unter der Spule zeigen. Von der Qualität her kann man sie als Billigrolle bezeichnen, ähnlich der Shakespeare Standard-Serie. Anscheinend hat Sportex Mitte der 60er bis Anfang der 70er Jahre nicht nur bei Omori, sondern auch bei Olympic und auch bei Sugita seine Rollen bauen lassen.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (20. März 2020)

Könntest du evtl mal nachsehen ob und welche Nummern auf der Spule, am Rollenfuß und evtl am Rotor stehen?


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. März 2020)

@dawurzelsepp Außer den Rauten mit dem Sugita-Zeichen ist an der Rolle kein Zeichen oder keine Nummer zu sehen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (21. März 2020)

Ich möchte euch eine Rolle vorstellen, die man kaum im Internet findet, die *Stern  No. 500*. Auf ihren Rollenfuß ist sie mit Japan geprägt. Nach dem Öffnen stellte ich fest, dass sich in ihrem Inneren Fett für mindestens 5 Rollen befand.



Von ihren Einzelteilen könnte sie von jeder der damaligen japanischen Rollenfabriken hergestellt worden sein, sie hat Ähnlichkeiten und Gemeinsamkeiten mit verschiedenen alten japanischen Angelrollen. Als Besonderheit fiel mir beim Auseinandernehmen auf, das die Rolle einen offenen Rahmen hat. Dadurch ließ sie sich schon damals als Rechts- und Linkshandrolle umbauen. Einer der Seitendeckel trägt das Getrieberad, die Handkurbel und die Rücklaufsperre, der andere Deckel ist nur als Schutz gedacht. Beide Deckel werden je nach Kurbelrichtung passend angebaut. Die Übertragungsbrücke für das Pinion wird mit zwei Schrauben an der Spulenachse gehalten und muß beim Umbau auf die passende Seite gedreht werden.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Rolle auf Linkshandbetrieb


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Rolle auf Rechtshandbetrieb

Ihr Baujahr würde ich auf die Zeit um 1975 benennen, denn beim Vergleich mit anderen Rollen fiel mir auf, das die Spule der Stern 500 identisch ist mit der Spule der Point Water King 1140, der Schnurfangbügelhalter ist auch identisch, der Rotor anscheinend auch, während der Schnurfangbügel etwas anders gebaut ist. Die Kurbel ist auch identisch in der Form und Größe, nur bei der Stern ist sie fest verbaut, bei der Point anklappbar. Im Gehäuse sind die beiden total unterschiedlich, die Point hat einen Schneckenradantrieb.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 offenes Gehäuse


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Rücklaufsperrenzahnrad und Messingritzel


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Getriebeansicht, ungefettet


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Einzelteile


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Deckel

Wer der Hersteller und der Vertreiber der Rolle war, konnte ich bis jetzt noch nicht herausfinden.





Fertige Rolle, leider ist mir eine Schraube des Seitendeckels abhanden gekommen, werde sie aber irgendwann wiederfinden.


----------



## Thomas. (21. März 2020)

wie immer schöner Bericht, wäre aber schöner gewesen du hättest einen neuen Trött eröffnet, sonst verliert es sich hier irgend wann wieder und das wäre schade
du hast doch jetzt die Macht das zu  und meine Antwort hir dann bitte löschen


----------



## dawurzelsepp (21. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> @dawurzelsepp Außer den Rauten mit dem Sugita-Zeichen ist an der Rolle kein Zeichen oder keine Nummer zu sehen.


Schade das nichts erkennbar ist. Noris Shakespeare haben zum Teil Nummern mit eingegossen daher auch meine Frage.


----------



## Bilch (21. März 2020)

Thomas. schrieb:


> wie immer schöner Bericht, wäre aber schöner gewesen du hättest einen neuen Trött eröffnet, sonst verliert es sich hier irgend wann wieder und das wäre schade
> du hast doch jetzt die Macht das zu  und meine Antwort hir dann bitte löschen


Wenn jede Rolle ihr eigenes Thread bekommt, wird es aber bald zuviele Threads geben.
Wir sollten z.B. einen Daiwa, DAM, Shakespeare … Thread haben. Bei den großen Herstellern vlt. sogar etwas spezifischer.
Was sagt Ihr dazu?


----------



## Hering 58 (21. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich möchte euch eine Rolle vorstellen, die man kaum im Internet findet, die *Stern  No. 500*. Auf ihren Rollenfuß ist sie mit Japan geprägt. Nach dem Öffnen stellte ich fest, dass sich in ihrem Inneren Fett für mindestens 5 Rollen befand.
> Anhang anzeigen 340981
> 
> Von ihren Einzelteilen könnte sie von jeder der damaligen japanischen Rollenfabriken hergestellt worden sein, sie hat Ähnlichkeiten und Gemeinsamkeiten mit verschiedenen alten japanischen Angelrollen. Als Besonderheit fiel mir beim Auseinandernehmen auf, das die Rolle einen offenen Rahmen hat. Dadurch ließ sie sich schon damals als Rechts- und Linkshandrolle umbauen. Einer der Seitendeckel trägt das Getrieberad, die Handkurbel und die Rücklaufsperre, der andere Deckel ist nur als Schutz gedacht. Beide Deckel werden je nach Kurbelrichtung passend angebaut. Die Übertragungsbrücke für das Pinion wird mit zwei Schrauben an der Spulenachse gehalten und muß beim Umbau auf die passende Seite gedreht werden.
> ...


Wie immer ein schöner Bericht ,und coole Bilder.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. März 2020)

Bilch schrieb:


> Wenn jede Rolle ihr eigenes Thread bekommt, wird es aber bald zuviele Threads geben.
> Wir sollten z.B. einen Daiwa, DAM, Shakespeare … Thread haben. Bei den großen Herstellern vlt. sogar etwas spezifischer.
> Was sagt Ihr dazu?


Die Frage der Ordnung und Übersichtlichkeit hatten wir schon. 

Aktuell lief die Entscheidung auf wildes Chaos hinaus.
Ich erwarte gespannt den Zeitpunkt des *herrschenden* Chaos, denn das ist wenigstens für mich als Systemtheoretiker immer wieder sehr interessant.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. März 2020)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Ich möchte euch eine Rolle vorstellen, die man kaum im Internet findet, die *Stern  No. 500*.


@Hecht100+
Mir deucht, du bist der umtriebigste Archäologe der Rollenwelt, jeder noch so alte und abgeranzte Rollenknülch wird von dir zerlegt, inspiziert und versucht wieder zu fixen!
Das ist nicht so sehr vieler Sammler Art, doch ganz klar für deine Experimentierfreudigkeit und Neugier zwei dicke Daumen!  

z.B. diese Rollen bekommst du aber nicht wieder hin: 


			https://www.cenak.uni-hamburg.de/4695748/1200x300-abteilung-palaeontologie-bd4b2a81f9ef7e5f3f5ceaa871e7a43175fc538e.jpg


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. März 2020)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Frage der Ordnung und Übersichtlichkeit hatten wir schon.
> 
> Aktuell lief die Entscheidung auf wildes Chaos hinaus.



Wie kommst auf dies schmale Brett?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. März 2020)

Deine Frage und die nette Formulierung erstaunt mich, bezüglich kürzlichen Kontext u. Erinnerung .

Dann les' doch mal genauer den Thread dazu nach, Christians Überlegung zu handhabbar in einem großen Topf, usw.

Unsere bilateralen Überlegungen waren in der Richtung auch nicht weiterführend, bezüglich Ordnung u. Chronologie oder gar Anthologie.
Ich habe letztlich zuwenig Zeit für Aktionismus. Mit immer mehr Erfahrung kommt auch mehr Ruhe und das Abwarten können. Ich habe einen weiten Zeithorizont, die letzten 40 Jahre sind wie ein Hauch gewesen, wenn das vielfach so weitergeht ist alles paletti.

Und sehe wie du auch wenig Sinn, Aufwand jenseits meines definiert eingeschränkten Sammelbereiches hineinzustecken.
Das hast du überdeutlich letztens zu Hecht100+ gesagt.
Und du hast das Problem Sammelexemplare und aktueller Realeinsatz für dich befriedigend gelöst, wie ich auch.
Alleine mit bzw. eben ohne die Unterscheidung  *Sammelrollen-museal* und *Oldtimer-aktiv-super-gemodded* kämpfen schon viele.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (21. März 2020)

Mir war schon klar worauf du hinauf wolltest.  

Schaut man sich diesen erst gerade geschaffenen Bereich für altes Tackle an, kommt man egal ob Kenner oder Laie irgendwie schon zu dem gleichen Nenner, das es aktuell bereits etwas wild durcheinander wirkt.
Ich kann sicherlich nicht für alle dabei sprechen, auf mich wirkt es leider aktuell so.

Ich hätte es besser gefunden, man schafft für größere und allseits bekannte Marken und deren Serien eine Sparte oder einen Thread, in etwa so wie bei den Shakespeares von Dir damals im alten Board schon.
Für alle andren Stücke könnte man nen Sammelthread schaffen.
Manche Serien die gesammelt werden sind halt schon sehr umfangreich. Um da eine gewisse Ordnung zu bewahren, womöglich noch in chronologischer Abfolge, bleibt ja nur eine gewisse Separation. Ansonsten gingen Informationen, die jemand für andere darüber bereitstellt, zwangläufig auch unter.

Man kennt das ja durchaus auch aus anderen Boards, wo diverse Marken, die höher frequentiert sind, dann entsprechend separiert. Und in diesen ließen sich dann größere Serien auch mal im Detail näher behandeln, ohne dabei Dinge zwangsläufig verwurschteln zu müssen.
Daher hatte ich halt auch geschrieben das ich die Silver Series sehr gern abarbeiten möchte, aber auch nur wenn ich dies gezielt in einem separierten Thread tun kann.
Würde ich dies mit dem GS-Thread mischen, entsteht halt nen haltloses Durcheinander wo es für nicht ganz so Eingeweihte mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit schwierig sein wird, dem Stoff noch folgen zu können, obwohl sie es vielleicht gerne möchten.
Da sehe ich dann halt wenig Sinn drin, so etwas bereitzustellen.
Schließlich hat man mitunter sehr viel Recherche betrieben um diese Informationen erstmal für sich bündeln zu können, und jene Serien sind ansich ja auch ein abgeschlossenes System. Sprich es gäbe bestenfalls noch Ergänzungen als eine Art "Bonbon". Von daher könnte man solche insich geschlossenen Systeme dann auch anpinnen und damit eine Art "kleines Lexikon" für alle Interessierten hier schaffen.
Sowas würde ich durchaus begrüßen, aktuell ist mir das leider viel zu viel Kuddelmuddel, wo nach nem Jahr keiner mehr durchblickt.

PS: Auf ne verbindliche Aussage bezüglich meiner Anfrage warte ich leider immer noch. . Die Alternative bis dahin bestünde aus meiner Sicht, damit zwar zu beginnen, aber sicherheitshalber auf etliches Material erstmal zu verzichten. Ich warte die kommende Woche mal noch ab und dann werd ich wohl loslegen.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (21. März 2020)

Dazu bin ich voll d'accord.


----------

